# Security Changes and Logon Issues...



## Nem

Security Changes:

We have in the last week made a few changes to help with the security of the forum, particularly to help prevent spam posting and possible fraudulent transactions in the market place sections.

The changes apply to newly registered user accounts and also user accounts with a low post count number. The two areas which are affected are:


Access to the Market Place forum sections is now blocked, these sections are no longer visible to these users.


The ability to SEND private messages is now blocked, you can still receive PM's but not reply to them.

*The only downside to this which will hopefully be short lived is that this is a retrospective change, so users who fall into the group who have previously had access to both of these resources will now find them removed. We understand this will be frustrating and can only apologise for the disruption but it's not possibly to make exceptions with the user base of this many members.*

Once users meet the required criteria they will automatically be removed from the "Newly registered Users" group and then have the full functions of this forum. We are not publishing the actual post count number needed, but hopefully this should encourage members to participate more on the forum to reach this level. It is certainly not set at a huge amount and is simply more of a deterrent.

*The exception to this will be paying members of the TTOC will have immediate access to these functions on joining the forum as part of the privileges of the TTOC forum group. This is because we have a full record of verified contact details for these members as part of their club membership.*

Addition:

While users are in the Newly Registered Users group they will have a 'grey' username to allow the moderators to monitor the posts made from these users.

Logon Issues:

As part of the above changes it was necessary to update some of the settings for the forum cookie. This file contains each users logon information and is stored on their own pc. As we updated these settings it effectively broke this file and it needs to be recreated. In the meantime it means that if users try to log in it will send you in a loop continually asking for the logon details.

Just to be clear, now we have made these changes there is nothing we can now 'fix' from our end, it will be down to the users to clear the cookie off their pc and then log in correctly to allow access to the forum as usual. Again this is an unavoidable problem and we can only apologise for the inconvenience it has caused everyone.

The following link has a quick guide for PC and Mac users detailing how to remove this cookie and log on correctly:

How to fix the logon issue

The main point is for users to use the correct url to access this site, which is:

http://www.********.co.uk

The other versions of the url, http://www.ttforum.co.uk and http://www.********.com will both let you view the site, but if everyone can use the highlighted one above it will help to avoid issues going forward.

If there are any questions or further issues please post below.

Thanks

Nick


----------



## wilko tt

Very disappointed with not being able to view cars and parts for sale. i may have a low post count, but i have been on here reading up for a couple of years! How is someone with a low post count able to buy a car from someone selling on here? it's pathetic if you ask me. How will someone that doesnt have a car, be able to give advice to problems / subjects to do with owning / running a TT, especially like myself, a low poster has no experience, or knowledge, and as yet, doesn't own one???? Potentially, you are stopping me from buying a TT from someone selling one on the website???


----------



## jeules0

With respect, why didn't an announcement/warning go out before these changes were made. That way, I and many others would not have spent a very frustrating amount of time wondering what was going on?


----------



## cyberface

i could always log in using chrome, but not my iphone of firefox. all sorted now tho


----------



## mikeat45

well that took a while to sort out...first i thought i had a problem until i thought i would take a look without being logged in (after 4 days)....
i did what was suggested (clear cookies) after half a dozen attempts the best i got was ...being logged in on START page but no where else even if i logged out when i went back to start page .. i was logged in again GGGRRRRRRR
i then tried again.. i couldn't sign in because i was already signed in GGGRRRRR what did was reset my password (lost password) and log in ...finally...im not a happy chap and am wondering if it all worth it :evil:


----------



## senna045

hi nem, just read your post and it looks as if i've also been blocked. Admittedly i don't post that often, however i'am a paying member of the ttoc (membership no W00151). finding it rather frustrating... ! Cheers joe.


----------



## donnaw

I joined a month ago so haven't posted loads, but I have logged on every day to check the for sale section (I am looking to buy a TT, the cash is literally burning a hole in my pocket, lol!) and I've also read loads of useful info on here.
I wondered what was wrong as I have been unable to access the for sale section since this morning, and now I read this...
I must say, I'm really disappointed that you've excluded me from the market place forums just because I'm new...


----------



## Gram TT

Hi,

Could someone tell me if there is a fix for the iphone? I was able to login successfully using safari, but now i can't. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Graham


----------



## TT Dreamin

I too have used the forum extensively but only rarely posted. I have been a member for approx a year and found the help on here invaluable when buying my TT, it answered a lot of my questions and I found I did not need to post that much for answers to any of my questions. Now i would quite like to look at the marketplace for some 'enhancements' for the car and am very disappointed that I can't. Guess I will be coming to the site less often now.....


----------



## Guest

What?!

New users can't even see the cars for sale? That's ridiculous. :roll:

You just need to stop them posting ads, not seeing it. How are people supposed to sell their cars? 
The marketplace has now transcended from lame, to completely crippled :roll:

Think about it [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## Ikon66

Gram TT said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone tell me if there is a fix for the iphone? I was able to login successfully using safari, but now i can't. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Graham


Settings
Safari
Clear cookies and may have to clear cache also


----------



## TT Dreamin

manphibian said:


> What?!
> 
> New users can't even see the cars for sale? That's ridiculous. :roll:
> 
> You just need to stop them posting ads, not seeing it. How are people supposed to sell their cars?
> The marketplace has now transcended from lame, to completely crippled :roll:
> 
> Think about it [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


Agreed - Often the guys on here point new users interested in buying a TT toward the marketplace and that is now lost.


----------



## T3RBO

If new members can't PM the seller about the ad or reply to the ad, then makes perfect sense in them not being able to see that section :?

I have been a 'newbie' on other forums and seen this rule in action, and whilst I agree it is slightly annoying, it does make for a safer and spam free environment.

Also no offence to anyone but a forum works on members posting, so those that come on here and don't contribute are really no great loss, but genuine enthusiasts will soon bring their count up OR join the TTOC.


----------



## G7COG

T3RBO - It seems that joining the TTOC doesn't even guarantee access to the Sale section if you read the previous user comments!

Generally someone will buy a TT and then start posting or post a couple of questions before they go looking. The sale section was an ideal place for people to look for their first TT.

I joined here, did some reading and decided what I wanted before finding the right TT for me in the sale section. My post count was 0 until I bought my TT and then posted to introduce myself.

Personally this seems ridiculous and I'm not just saying it because I now have my TT up for sale on the forum.


----------



## T3RBO

G7COG said:


> T3RBO - It seems that joining the TTOC doesn't even guarantee access to the Sale section if you read the previous user comments!.


In fairness senna045 has not followed the signature rules for displaying their membership number which would automatically include them in the TTOC group :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721


----------



## Nem

T3RBO said:


> G7COG said:
> 
> 
> 
> T3RBO - It seems that joining the TTOC doesn't even guarantee access to the Sale section if you read the previous user comments!.
> 
> 
> 
> In fairness senna045 has not followed the signature rules for displaying their membership number which would automatically include them in the TTOC group :wink:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
Click to expand...

Precisely 

But I've already checked his membership and moved him out of the new users group.

On adding a member into the TTOC group we will at the same time remove the new user status, so this is indeed guaranteed.

So really if someone is serious about buying a TT, then joining the TTOC for £10 to gain access to forum members cars for sale isn't much in the grand scheme of things, and you get club membership for the car you are about to buy.

I get that this is frustrating, but after having looked at a load of other forums this setup we have chosen is quite lenient. 100+ post counts are in place on some forums to get access to their market places along with some not even allowing PM's at all, let alone for new users.


----------



## Behr

This is getting ridiculous, im basically having to spam threads, to get my post count up high enough to be able to see what i could before, i dont post alot thats just who i am, and now i cant even see the marketplace which i have already used to source parts for my car.

i dont enjoy spamming threads.


----------



## Gram TT

Ikon66 said:


> Gram TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Could someone tell me if there is a fix for the iphone? I was able to login successfully using safari, but now i can't. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Graham
> 
> 
> 
> Settings
> Safari
> Clear cookies and may have to clear cache also
Click to expand...

Thanks, back in business!


----------



## Nem

*Addition:*

While users are in the Newly Registered Users group they will have a 'grey' username to allow the moderators to monitor the posts made from these users.


----------



## Guest

Nem said:


> On adding a member into the TTOC group we will at the same time remove the new user status, so this is indeed guaranteed.


Oh well that's just great. So if you want to scam people, all you have to do is pay £10 and you bypass the security measures.

Bravo.


----------



## rustyintegrale

manphibian said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> On adding a member into the TTOC group we will at the same time remove the new user status, so this is indeed guaranteed.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well that's just great. So if you want to scam people, all you have to do is pay £10 and you bypass the security measures.
> 
> Bravo.
Click to expand...

Yeah but they have your contact details and possibly your bank/credit card details too. So in the event you scam someone they can just empty your bank account.


----------



## p4tmk

still cant log in using the highlighted log in as this post and i stil cannot access the for salesection even though i am a member of the ttoc


----------



## senna045

T3RBO said:


> G7COG said:
> 
> 
> 
> T3RBO - It seems that joining the TTOC doesn't even guarantee access to the Sale section if you read the previous user comments!.
> 
> 
> 
> In fairness senna045 has not followed the signature rules for displaying their membership number which would automatically include them in the TTOC group :wink:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 1&t=158721
Click to expand...

Hi T3RBO,
Thanks for the link allowing me to add my signature strip - I had previously tried but had been unsucessful as my computer skills are pretty limited!! I've now succeeded in adding it by following your link. Thanks again! Cheers Joe


----------



## timmanator

Its a shame that these measures have had to have been taken. I joined this site in order to view the classifieds and hopefully buy a TT. From a member that had looked after theirs. And now can not view my wanted advert to see reply's! Will proper members be able to PM me?


----------



## timmanator

And how many posts are required before you can see the classifieds again?


----------



## T3RBO

timmanator said:


> Will proper members be able to PM me?


Yes you should still be able to receive.



timmanator said:


> And how many posts are required before you can see the classifieds again?


The number is undisclosed to prevent spammers hitting a specific number.

(PS you have no new posts on your wanted ad)


----------



## t3tt

Well i suppose its another post ! Ive got grey hair and a grey username now ? everything on a need to know basis then.
people will just post utter carp now then to get their posts up ?


----------



## clan

t3tt said:


> Well i suppose its another post ! Ive got grey hair and a grey username now ? everything on a need to know basis then.
> people will just post utter carp now then to get their posts up ?


I totally agree, IMHO this is a ridiculous situation.


----------



## Nem

To be honest I'm getting quite wound up by everyone moaning about this.

Try looking at some other forums and see how they operate, most will have something very similar with restrictions for new users with a low post count.

I can't see we're doing things any differently to the rest of the internet.


----------



## Gazzer

rustyintegrale said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> On adding a member into the TTOC group we will at the same time remove the new user status, so this is indeed guaranteed.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well that's just great. So if you want to scam people, all you have to do is pay £10 and you bypass the security measures.
> 
> Bravo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but they have your contact details and possibly your bank/credit card details too. So in the event you scam someone they can just empty your bank account.
Click to expand...

no rich email addy and payment is all


----------



## Gazzer

Nem said:


> To be honest I'm getting quite wound up by everyone moaning about this.
> 
> Try looking at some other forums and see how they operate, most will have something very similar with restrictions for new users with a low post count.
> 
> I can't see we're doing things any differently to the rest of the internet.


and your point is nick? jae owns forum, sponsors pay for it & without ttf & ttoc members it is dead & not a forum but a library. wrong move on ttoc members getting access only without a post count in my view. ttf long standing members lose out on prospective sales due to this. a simple section on seller feedback in some form would have suficed & done the trick.
what percentage of each £10 goes to the ttf? just asking as it is the ttf forum not ttoc and the forum should see some bucks considering the added sales for ttoc on members wanting to see ttf for sale section


----------



## T3RBO

Nem said:


> To be honest I'm getting quite wound up by everyone moaning about this.


Does get rather boring after a while :roll:

New rule... if your moaning just to get your posts up, they will be discounted :lol:


----------



## Nem

gazzer1964 said:


> and your point is nick?


I'm fed up.



gazzer1964 said:


> jae owns forum, sponsors pay for it & without ttf & ttoc members it is dead & not a forum but a library.


As is any forum with out an active userbase.



gazzer1964 said:


> wrong move on ttoc members getting access only without a post count in my view.


Why, we have an audit trail to follow from the purchase of a TTOC membership should the unthinkable happen and we need to provide details to the authorities.



gazzer1964 said:


> ttf long standing members lose out on prospective sales due to this.


Long standing forum members have seen enough people ripped off to hopefully see this is aimed to protect them.



gazzer1964 said:


> a simple section on seller feedback in some form would have suficed & done the trick.


So you have a person with 0 feedback, someone buys from them and gets ripped off, and we say what? it's their fault for buying from a new member?



gazzer1964 said:


> what percentage of each £10 goes to the ttf? just asking as it is the ttf forum not ttoc and the forum should see some bucks considering the added sales for ttoc on members wanting to see ttf for sale section


None of it. The £10 just, just, covers the web membership pack and postage. The forum is run as a business and sees plenty of bucks from it's advertising and sponsors.

Any more pearls from the wisdom of Gazzer?


----------



## Gazzer

your sarcasme to a valid set of questions was as expected nick rudel
does a new seller on ebay have feed back? not until someone buys a gives it.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Nick, without wishing to labour the point I think you brought a lot of this on yourself by not communicating the reasons for introducing this new policy earlier.

If people just see something that was working suddenly stop working they get annoyed and frustrated because they don't know why. So they blame their computer, the forum, the browser, you name it.

Had you (or indeed Jae) explained it properly *before* implementing it then people could prepare for some teething problems and perhaps shown a little more patience.

*Having said that, I understand your annoyance and what's done is done...*

To all those out there having a moan about the new rules I simply say this. They are there to protect every member against scammers who are active on every forum. If you are a genuine enthusiast then posting the required number of messages here will not take too long and you will build the trust of other members.

If you're a newbie that can't wait to send PMs then join the TTOC with a web membership, pay your £10 and the magic gate will open because your contact details will be recorded in case you turn out to be a naughty boy.

If you're here to look for a TT to buy, then again join the TTOC with web membership and pay your £10. You'll save that and more on the purchase of your new TT with the knowledge you'll gain here. Plus you'll get exclusive access to the best cared for TTs and parts in the UK - before anyone outside of the forum gets the chance.

*Oh, and one more thing. Everyone must please use the ********.co.uk address. This is purely to settle the 'cookie' issue down and not to implement anything sinister.* If you're still having problems with login at the .co.uk address then there are threads out there explaining how to correct it.

Finally, please believe me. All these new implementations are in place to help you enjoy a safer, more reliable forum environment. And that's what we all want right? :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## huwt

I dont wish to rude but I agree with most posts on this thread relating to people myself included not being able to PM or see FOR SALE section. I am actively looking for a MK2 TTS and simply cant't on this site. I have 2 real options.

1. Do not use this site

2. keep trying to find subjects etc to post to get posts up so I can access.

I must be honest I have logged on this site pretty much everyother day, and think it is a great site and a fantastic quite unique resource, but think this action which was taken has not really been fully thought through about now peoples motivations and behaviours. Can a moderator please get in contact with me on this issue, it really does appear senseless

Huw


----------



## Groodles

Nem said:


> To be honest I'm getting quite wound up by everyone moaning about this.
> 
> Try looking at some other forums and see how they operate, most will have something very similar with restrictions for new users with a low post count.
> 
> I can't see we're doing things any differently to the rest of the internet.


The main difference is that most of the other forums which provide a sell/buy section have a very CLEAR disclaimer which states something along the lines of "all buy/sell transactions made via this forum are at the risk of the seller/purchaser and the forum takes no responsibility for anything that may go wrong". Generally, that is that is the end of it.

On this forum, you have the disclaimer and then you STILL try to police those activities, which means you ARE taking responsibility for them, regardless of the disclaimer. Personally, I think that's a mistake, but it's your forum and you can do what you want.


----------



## robokn

I have been having issues for a while now logging on, lets me on and then chucks me off, any idea's


----------



## T3RBO

Surely all forums have disclaimers but this one is also trying to protect its members... prevention is better than cure.


----------



## KenTT

:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

Could someone tell me if I'm going to have to manually clear cookies every time I want to post on the forum?

I running Safari v 5.0.5. on an iMac.


----------



## rustyintegrale

KenTT said:


> :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:
> 
> Could someone tell me if I'm going to have to manually clear cookies every time I want to post on the forum?
> 
> I running Safari v 5.0.5. on an iMac.


Hi Ken,

No. I posted a fix on another thread which I'll copy here...

Follow the instructions and you will be fixed.

Okay, for those using Safari or Firefox, here's how to fix the login problem. These images are screenshots from a Mac but will be very similar whatever OS you're using...

First, in your browser window go to http://www.********.co.uk

*For Safari...*

In Safari from the Menu bar go Safari/Preferences...










Choose Security from the top menu, then Show Cookies from the pane. Type '********' in lower case in the search window top right. You will see this window...










Then shift-click the top and bottom items listed and select Remove, then Done.

Then go to the Safari menu bar and select Empty Cache...










Finally, quit Safari then reopen and go to the forum. Login should now work. 

*For Firefox...*

Type in http://www.********.co.uk in the browser window.

Go to the Menu Bar/Firefox/Preferences. Select Privacy and you'll get this window...










Select the link that says 'remove individual cookies'. In the search window type in '********' in lower case










Shift Click the top and bottom line in the list and hit Remove Cookies. Close the window and in the one beneath select Advanced then Network and hit the Clear Now button.










Quit Firefox, reopen and go to http://www.********.co.uk and login should work... 

Cheers

Rich 

*EDIT* If you've been going to ttforum.com or ********.com or any other derivative then you might need to clear the cookies for those to. THen re-empty the cache, quit and restart the browser..

We all need to just use ********.co.uk to prevent the clash of the cookies! :lol:


----------



## KenTT

Hey Rich 

Thanks for the reply buddy, but I did see your fix earlier and that's what I've been doing, but it look as though I have to go through the ritual each time I want to logon. I'm not a big poster these days, but at this rate I may not be using this forum much longer :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale

KenTT said:


> Hey Rich
> 
> Thanks for the reply buddy, but I did see your fix earlier and that's what I've been doing, but it look as though I have to go through the ritual each time I want to logon. I'm not a big poster these days, but at this rate I may not be using this forum much longer :roll:


I don't know why Ken, I'm using the same version of Safari as you as well and I don't have the issue.

Are you definitely going to ********.co.uk? When you reply to post notifications check the url the email contains. If it is not ********.co.uk you will suffer login issues. You can still click the link but alter the address in the browser and you won't get asked to login again.

This is why we all need to be using ********.co.uk and nothing else.


----------



## KenTT

Hi Rich

Yep, using "www.********.co.uk" but I've just had to go through the same rigmarole again to post this reply to you :lol:

Don't worry Rich at this rate the forum will have alienated everyone soon :lol:


----------



## sixdoublesix

Moan when it's people getting scammed and moan when a potential prevention is put in place!?

Some people on this forum really need to grow up, fine I agree anyone should see the cars for sale section but as for some of the posts in this thread? Using it for over a year and still haven't bought a TT? Chris, how much more time do you need and if your leeching and not contributing then why should you have access to everything let alone see TT spares for sale if you don't even own a TT

The change suits me fine! Hopefully it will clear out scammers, spammers and general deadwood!


----------



## rustyintegrale

KenTT said:


> Hi Rich
> 
> Yep, using "www.********.co.uk" but I've just had to go through the same rigmarole again to post this reply to you :lol:
> 
> Don't worry Rich at this rate the forum will have alienated everyone soon :lol:


Ken are you doing the cookies, the cache, quitting and restarting Safari every time? Have you tried another browser such as Firefox? Does the same thing happen? How about a browser you don't currently have installed such as Chrome? I'm just trying to narrow down possible causes really.


----------



## Groodles

T3RBO said:


> Surely all forums have disclaimers but this one is also trying to protect its members... prevention is better than cure.


Yeah, we also have the nanny state too.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Groodles said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely all forums have disclaimers but this one is also trying to protect its members... prevention is better than cure.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we also have the nanny state too.
Click to expand...

To be fair mate the forum was asked to do something about preventing scammers. I agree we have to take responsibility for ourselves but many felt the forum should be doing more to prevent scammers coming on here and ripping people off.

They have done precisely that and now people are moaning about that too. What do you suggest?


----------



## X177 TT

I think this rule is simply pathetic. I've been on here for nearly 2 years and have brought around £1500 worth of goods from a variety or people some even from charlie and yet now i cant even view the forsale section!!! Its a joke to talk about scammers when i lost out on £200 for an item that was never delivered from a TTOC member!!!! i'm disgusted


----------



## Groodles

rustyintegrale said:


> Groodles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely all forums have disclaimers but this one is also trying to protect its members... prevention is better than cure.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we also have the nanny state too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair mate the forum was asked to do something about preventing scammers. I agree we have to take responsibility for ourselves but many felt the forum should be doing more to prevent scammers coming on here and ripping people off.
> 
> They have done precisely that and now people are moaning about that too. What do you suggest?
Click to expand...

You "could" allow new users to see the Marketplace sections, but just not be able to post there. This would prevent spammers from posting bogus ads. It doesnt stop bogus individuals replying to them.

However, if a user enters into a buy/sell transaction with another user on a forum then they should (by default) be on their guard. If someone blindly thinks that a forum transaction is fine and electronically sends £s to an unknown individual and then they get ripped off, then in my opinion they bloody well deserve it!

I'm really sick of the wrapping people in cotton wool to protect them arguement. Prevention is better than cure..? The internet is a bad place and people should learn by their mistakes, as is the case in ALL aspects of life.

It's a modern world, everyone needs to learn to live in it.


----------



## dannys1111

I have lost my access to view parts for sale ??????, pathetic, if it aint broke dont fix it. this is supposed to be a website for owners and fans of the tt to get together, swap information , tips, help each other out and buy and sell parts which we know will be going to a good home. It was a friendly place to visit and have a laugh. Why has somebody lost site of what this was all about and interfered. Its the same everywhere. something is made successful by US and the powers that be go nuts. 
I have parts wanted requests that i cant view. good luck, goodbye. I will not be renewing my membership.


----------



## T3RBO

dannys1111 said:


> I will not be renewing my membership.


If your a TTOC member then follow the signature rules for displaying your membership number and it would automatically include you in the TTOC group, thus opening up access to the full forum and ability to PM

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721


----------



## rustyintegrale

Groodles said:


> I'm really sick of the wrapping people in cotton wool to protect them arguement. Prevention is better than cure..? The internet is a bad place and people should learn by their mistakes, as is the case in ALL aspects of life.
> 
> It's a modern world, everyone needs to learn to live in it.


Yet you're quite prepared to argue that those that don't qualify because they haven't made the required number of posts should be allowed to.

Life is tough isn't it?


----------



## rustyintegrale

dannys1111 said:


> I have lost my access to view parts for sale ??????, pathetic, if it aint broke dont fix it. this is supposed to be a website for owners and fans of the tt to get together, swap information , tips, help each other out and buy and sell parts which we know will be going to a good home. It was a friendly place to visit and have a laugh. Why has somebody lost site of what this was all about and interfered. Its the same everywhere. something is made successful by US and the powers that be go nuts.
> I have parts wanted requests that i cant view. good luck, goodbye. I will not be renewing my membership.


See ya. Joined May 29th 2010. No stamina. :lol:

I'll miss your valuable input. 9 posts. :roll:


----------



## Gazzer

X177 TT said:


> I think this rule is simply pathetic. I've been on here for nearly 2 years and have brought around £1500 worth of goods from a variety or people some even from charlie and yet now i cant even view the forsale section!!! Its a joke to talk about scammers when i lost out on £200 for an item that was never delivered from a TTOC member!!!! i'm disgusted


my point exactly...........but we cant talkabout it or i cant shall i say


----------



## rustyintegrale

gazzer1964 said:


> X177 TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this rule is simply pathetic. I've been on here for nearly 2 years and have brought around £1500 worth of goods from a variety or people some even from charlie and yet now i cant even view the forsale section!!! Its a joke to talk about scammers when i lost out on £200 for an item that was never delivered from a TTOC member!!!! i'm disgusted
> 
> 
> 
> my point exactly...........but we cant talkabout it or i cant shall i say
Click to expand...

Why can't you talk about it Gaz? Tell me more.


----------



## Gazzer

rustyintegrale said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X177 TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this rule is simply pathetic. I've been on here for nearly 2 years and have brought around £1500 worth of goods from a variety or people some even from charlie and yet now i cant even view the forsale section!!! Its a joke to talk about scammers when i lost out on £200 for an item that was never delivered from a TTOC member!!!! i'm disgusted
> 
> 
> 
> my point exactly...........but we cant talkabout it or i cant shall i say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can't you talk about it Gaz? Tell me more.
Click to expand...

well rich if i make too many waves i am banned or suspended once again bud. as a ttf member i am not allowed to suggest other avenues to the current security changes that have occured. if i do i get ridicule or abuse from the current forum manager called Nem aka nick m8.
so this is my first and only year on ttoc as tbh if the leader is that way inclined i dont fancy his chances in a coffee off in a carpark somwhere. btw the 50's disk is sat on office managers desk awaiting me giving addy info bud.
back to current issue and sober as only got home 30 mins ago from work i might add..........maybe i ask too many questions that peeps dont like to answer maybe........browsin a bit but sleep well bud


----------



## BreinholTT

*THANKS FOR FIXING THE ISSUE!  *

Nick,

- I joined the TTOC as a web member
- I followed the instructions and added the signature strip to my profile (incl. correct user name)
- I cleared the cookies
- I tried to request a new password in order to see if that would solve the problem 
- I logged out and in again on the correct version of the forum

I'm still grey! Anything I overlooked?

Any chance you or another administrator could move me to TTOC status, so I can start enjoying my membership privileges?

Cheers!
Johnny B

Web member W00252


----------



## Groodles

rustyintegrale said:


> Groodles said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really sick of the wrapping people in cotton wool to protect them arguement. Prevention is better than cure..? The internet is a bad place and people should learn by their mistakes, as is the case in ALL aspects of life.
> 
> It's a modern world, everyone needs to learn to live in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you're quite prepared to argue that those that don't qualify because they haven't made the required number of posts should be allowed to.
> 
> Life is tough isn't it?
Click to expand...

No, I've not argued that at all. If you're going to quote me, then quote the whole post as it loses context if you just post a section of it.

I was arguing that trying to protect people from their own stupidity is not a good idea. Darwinism exists for a reason.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Groodles said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groodles said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really sick of the wrapping people in cotton wool to protect them arguement. Prevention is better than cure..? The internet is a bad place and people should learn by their mistakes, as is the case in ALL aspects of life.
> 
> It's a modern world, everyone needs to learn to live in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you're quite prepared to argue that those that don't qualify because they haven't made the required number of posts should be allowed to.
> 
> Life is tough isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I've not argued that at all. If you're going to quote me, then quote the whole post as it loses context if you just post a section of it.
> 
> I was arguing that trying to protect people from their own stupidity is not a good idea. Darwinism exists for a reason.
Click to expand...

Oh sorry, it's the internet. I'm learning by my mistakes... :roll:


----------



## Bryn

KenTT said:


> Hey Rich
> 
> Thanks for the reply buddy, but I did see your fix earlier and that's what I've been doing, but it look as though I have to go through the ritual each time I want to logon. I'm not a big poster these days, but at this rate I may not be using this forum much longer :roll:


Same for me - VERY frustrating :evil:


----------



## KenTT

Bryn said:


> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Rich
> 
> Thanks for the reply buddy, but I did see your fix earlier and that's what I've been doing, but it look as though I have to go through the ritual each time I want to logon. I'm not a big poster these days, but at this rate I may not be using this forum much longer :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Same for me - VERY frustrating :evil:
Click to expand...

Well I'm not bothering anymore now, it's that frustrating :twisted:

Sorry Rich but all the other forums I use work fine, I appreciate all the help though.

Also I don't like the way the TTF/TTOC are going with there two tier forum membership and the way new TTF members are being made to feel.

I'm not a big poster so not a big loss to the forum.


----------



## John-H

One thing that helps to explain why PMs are not now instantly available to new members is to prevent scammers joining, looking at the wanted section and sending PMs to people who are desperate for parts and more likely to bite. This was happening and is why we've taken action as requested. Yes, we do care about members safety and if we prevent fraud happening in the first place, then we won't have to spend so much time and effort trying to resolve problems that occur.

By requiring new members to actually post and by bringing the posts to the attention of the moderators, it becomes obvious if they are genuine people or just spamming. This focussed monitoring is a positive vetting process to both reassure existing members and dissuade fraudsters from operating. The post count isn't the only criteria being used.

When the new security feature was introduced it was initially tested and was believed it would work without problem - unfortunately the cookie problem caught us out, so apologies for that, and any other problems you may be having if caught mid transaction etc. but please remember that it was the activities of fraudsters that forced our hand - we were being asked to do something after all.


----------



## mazzb

So I joined in 2009 but didn't end up buying a TT. Now I've joined the TTOC (internet membership) and have got "active" on here, but I'm stuffed because I can't look at the "for sale" area. Am desperate to get a nice set of used gunmetal wheels. I've been submitting posts but don't think I should have to post without having anything worthwhile to say, just to get my post level up - Is that really right? Haven't come across this on any other forum. What do I have to do to meet the criteria so I can be "allowed" to visit the for sale area? Thanks


----------



## Nem

mazzb said:


> So I joined in 2009 but didn't end up buying a TT. Now I've joined the TTOC (internet membership) and have got "active" on here, but I'm stuffed because I can't look at the "for sale" area. Am desperate to get a nice set of used gunmetal wheels. I've been submitting posts but don't think I should have to post without having anything worthwhile to say, just to get my post level up - Is that really right? Haven't come across this on any other forum. What do I have to do to meet the criteria so I can be "allowed" to visit the for sale area? Thanks


You need to add in your TTOC signature to enable us to know you are a TTOC member. Info here:

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once that it done you will get access back to the Market Place as part of your TTOC Status.

Nick


----------



## John-H

Also I think you are using "ttforum.co.uk" rather than "********.co.uk" to log in as when I clicked on the email notification generated from your post the page loaded invited me to log in - so I edited the URL to "********" where I'm logged in and all is well.

Anyone else clicking the email notification will have the same trouble, so best you log into ********.co.uk as this issue is causing people to think they are logged out. The trouble is compounded when if they also log into "ttforum", they will join you in logging everyone else out if they reply.

I hope you followed all of that :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale

John-H said:


> Also I think you are using "ttforum.co.uk" rather than "********.co.uk" to log in as when I clicked on the email notification generated from your post the page loaded invited me to log in - so I edited the URL to "********" where I'm logged in and all is well.
> 
> Anyone else clicking the email notification will have the same trouble, so best you log into ********.co.uk as this issue is causing people to think they are logged out. The trouble is compounded when if they also log into "ttforum", they will join you in logging everyone else out if they reply.
> 
> I hope you followed all of that :wink:


Yeah, there's a lot of that. I've had .com as well as ttforum. As you say, we all need to use the same address or it will exacerbate the situation for everyone. :wink:


----------



## Groodles

rustyintegrale said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also I think you are using "ttforum.co.uk" rather than "********.co.uk" to log in as when I clicked on the email notification generated from your post the page loaded invited me to log in - so I edited the URL to "********" where I'm logged in and all is well.
> 
> Anyone else clicking the email notification will have the same trouble, so best you log into ********.co.uk as this issue is causing people to think they are logged out. The trouble is compounded when if they also log into "ttforum", they will join you in logging everyone else out if they reply.
> 
> I hope you followed all of that :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, there's a lot of that. I've had .com as well as ttforum. As you say, we all need to use the same address or it will exacerbate the situation for everyone. :wink:
Click to expand...

Well then just have one active domain and redirect all others to that. Job Done.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Groodles said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also I think you are using "ttforum.co.uk" rather than "********.co.uk" to log in as when I clicked on the email notification generated from your post the page loaded invited me to log in - so I edited the URL to "********" where I'm logged in and all is well.
> 
> Anyone else clicking the email notification will have the same trouble, so best you log into ********.co.uk as this issue is causing people to think they are logged out. The trouble is compounded when if they also log into "ttforum", they will join you in logging everyone else out if they reply.
> 
> I hope you followed all of that :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, there's a lot of that. I've had .com as well as ttforum. As you say, we all need to use the same address or it will exacerbate the situation for everyone. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then just have one active domain and redirect all others to that. Job Done.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but if you don't have your hands on the steering wheel... :?


----------



## Nem

rustyintegrale said:


> Yeah, but if you don't have your hands on the steering wheel... :?


What he said...


----------



## huwt

I have just paid £10 for TTOC membership and added code with my order number to my signiture strip. anything else i need to do to get access to the for sale section?

Huw


----------



## huwt

not sure why it says unknown i have carried out instructions correctly i think

huw


----------



## huwt

great the signiture now works, another hurdle over, anyone have any idea of when the TT forum update the records for FOR SALE access? I know the note says updated once a week but just wondered when this started and therfore have no idea when I shall get access except that it could be a week

Huw


----------



## Gazzer

admin & mods, just a quicky...........

was wondering when a new user joins the forum, in their welcome e-mail does it explain the new security matters put in place.
just an idea to help ease the on going problem maybe. gazz


----------



## mazzb

[/quote]You need to add in your TTOC signature to enable us to know you are a TTOC member. Info here:

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once that it done you will get access back to the Market Place as part of your TTOC Status.

Nick[/quote]

Maybe you could point me in the right direction on how to do that? :?


----------



## Nem

I did 

You need to click the "viewtopic" link in the post I made in reply to you which contains all of the info to set this up.

Nick


----------



## Gazzer

You need to add in your TTOC signature to enable us to know you are a TTOC member. Info here:

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once that it done you will get access back to the Market Place as part of your TTOC Status.

Nick[/quote]

Maybe you could point me in the right direction on how to do that? :?[/quote]
mazz, when you got your welcome e-mail from the ttoc accepting payment and you would have received a bit of code to put into your signature in profile top of page right hand side.


----------



## rustyintegrale

gazzer1964 said:


> admin & mods, just a quicky...........
> 
> was wondering when a new user joins the forum, in their welcome e-mail does it explain the new security matters put in place.
> just an idea to help ease the on going problem maybe. gazz


Good idea...


----------



## mazzb

Thanks for that Nem and all. Feel a tad stupid now as it was also in my welcome letter to the TTOC. Been up since 05:00 so not at my sharpest  As you can see all rectified now.


----------



## Nem

gazzer1964 said:


> admin & mods, just a quicky...........
> 
> was wondering when a new user joins the forum, in their welcome e-mail does it explain the new security matters put in place.
> just an idea to help ease the on going problem maybe. gazz


The welcome PM is something which was discussed recently, not sure if Jae's got around to it yet tho. But yes, things like the restrictions placed on new users should be mentioned in it.

Nick


----------



## Nem

Groodles said:


> Well then just have one active domain and redirect all others to that. Job Done.


I'd suggested this or at least mentioned it to Jae a long time ago, but for whatever reason it was set like it is on purpose. I think it's mainly for reliance to one dns entry going down.

Anyway, just spoken to Jae about it again and it's going to be changed so that the ttforum.co.uk and ********.com are now just redirected to the ********.co.uk url.

So with any luck the problems will soon be behind us 

Nick


----------



## gtt180

Well what a waste of time it has been registering on this site. Would you be able to delete my account please and destroy my details.

Thanks.


----------



## John-H

Unfortunately wanting to PM instantly is the very thing fraudsters want to do without moderators being able to know and then we get victims. So please don't blame us for making life difficult. It's the dishonest few that have spoilt things for the honest majority. Please be patient and contribute to the site so we get to know you. That way we can all use the site more safely


----------



## bodyart99uk

Well thats that then - im sorry to say but with the new restriction now being imposed i doubt i will be back. I feel its totally ridiculous! - removing the ability to PM and the For sale section for new users with low posts is, with respect utter nonsense and in my view goes against everything i believe the web and forums should be.

Bye bye all hope you all have fun with your artificially restricted community.

Im sure another forum will be available without such nonsensicle and verging on extortionate (im stuggling to find another word for "buy your access rights back") "restrictions

Bodyart99uk


----------



## Ikon66

bodyart99uk said:


> Im sure another forum will be available without such nonsensicle and verging on extortionate (im stuggling to find another word for "buy your access rights back") "restrictions
> 
> Bodyart99uk


you don't need to buy the rights back just be a contributor, post wise, to the forum


----------



## John-H

bodyart99uk said:


> Well thats that then - im sorry to say but with the new restriction now being imposed i doubt i will be back. I feel its totally ridiculous! - removing the ability to PM and the For sale section for new users with low posts is, with respect utter nonsense and in my view goes against everything i believe the web and forums should be.
> 
> Bye bye all hope you all have fun with your artificially restricted community.
> 
> Im sure another forum will be available without such nonsensicle and verging on extortionate (im stuggling to find another word for "buy your access rights back") "restrictions
> 
> Bodyart99uk


Could I ask what you suggest we should have done when members were being ripped off by fraudsters?


----------



## Gazzer

John-H said:


> bodyart99uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well thats that then - im sorry to say but with the new restriction now being imposed i doubt i will be back. I feel its totally ridiculous! - removing the ability to PM and the For sale section for new users with low posts is, with respect utter nonsense and in my view goes against everything i believe the web and forums should be.
> 
> Bye bye all hope you all have fun with your artificially restricted community.
> 
> Im sure another forum will be available without such nonsensicle and verging on extortionate (im stuggling to find another word for "buy your access rights back") "restrictions
> 
> Bodyart99uk
> 
> 
> 
> Could I ask what you suggest we should have done when members were being ripped off by fraudsters?
Click to expand...

i think john he means that by spending £10 he can access right away or wait until his post count hits the magic number. only other way would be to have everyone that wants to sell on here register to become a seller and have all info as per spending the tenner would give. so basically all can see the sales section, but only registered sellers can sell on this forum? maybe another way round it what ya think.


----------



## rustyintegrale

gazzer1964 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodyart99uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well thats that then - im sorry to say but with the new restriction now being imposed i doubt i will be back. I feel its totally ridiculous! - removing the ability to PM and the For sale section for new users with low posts is, with respect utter nonsense and in my view goes against everything i believe the web and forums should be.
> 
> Bye bye all hope you all have fun with your artificially restricted community.
> 
> Im sure another forum will be available without such nonsensicle and verging on extortionate (im stuggling to find another word for "buy your access rights back") "restrictions
> 
> Bodyart99uk
> 
> 
> 
> Could I ask what you suggest we should have done when members were being ripped off by fraudsters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think john he means that by spending £10 he can access right away or wait until his post count hits the magic number. only other way would be to have everyone that wants to sell on here register to become a seller and have all info as per spending the tenner would give. so basically all can see the sales section, but only registered sellers can sell on this forum? maybe another way round it what ya think.
Click to expand...

Another good idea Gaz. 

Registered sellers makes a lot of sense but I think the mechanics and administration capability of the forum software might somehow be prohibitive. The web membership scheme is easy to implement because it was already in place and the admin is done by the TTOC. I'd presume registration of sellers would require administration by the TTF and a new system and team put in place to manage it.

Cheers

rich 

PS Thanks for the DVD mate, it arrived yesterday!


----------



## Jem

Nem said:


> To be honest I'm getting quite wound up by everyone moaning about this.
> 
> Try looking at some other forums and see how they operate, most will have something very similar with restrictions for new users with a low post count.
> 
> I can't see we're doing things any differently to the rest of the internet.


You're right in that a certain post count and a period of membership is sometimes required on other forums before the PM's/classifieds are accessible. The problem here is that you are applying this rule retrospectively. You've introduce it and so whatever rights new members had previously they no longer do.

The other problem is that you've also linked it to payment, hence turning it into a profit making excercise when it was free to everyone in the past.

I joined this forum not too long ago to seek advice about buying a new TT car and have been looking for one ever since. When I joined, I didn't even realise there was a classifieds section but after discovering it, I started reviewing it a lot and even posted a Wanted thread.

I have no idea how TTOC is linked to this website, but I have absolutely no intention to pay for TTOC membership when I don't even own a TT. Why would I?

I also don't feel like I am a member of this community yet, and the liklihood is that I won't until I buy a car, start showing it off and start to post more as I find out more and more about it. As a new member, I'm therefore not going to be a very active poster until then, particularly as the website/internet has been pretty good so far in answering the questions I have had.

I haven't read the last few posts in this thread but in my opinion, you are restricting growth and encouraging spamming. The other consideration is that most forums I have come across do state the period of activity and post count required. When spamming does occur, they get heavily involved in moderating these.


----------



## ScoopTT

I am afraid to say, ....
I join the echoes of frustrated and annoyed newbies, who are feeling utterly downtrodding and thumb screwed into paying up to join the TTOc merely to have the freedoms of a site that has been a great help to many.
One of the first actions I undertook on here, was to PM RichDean asking his advice on an advert I had seen....his help subsequently was valuable into making that decision to buy the car.

Who is going to buy a car from a forum member, when they already have a car....
I dont even know what this magic number is, to get to a non newbie...and if you want us to fill the forum with nonsense posts about the state of my hair today, etc just to fill up to my magic number then so be it....better get yourself a bigger server, you gonna need it with all the nonsense thats about to flood this forum.

Have fun boys, wont be seeing you around as much.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Okay, just as a suggestion seeing how this is causing so many problems...

How about making sellers post a link to their eBay feedback? Most people selling on here have sold on eBay before so would that be worth consideration? No membership fees required, no money to pay the gatekeeper required and some readily available audit trail if sellers are forced to accept payment via PayPal except when a deal is done on a cash on collection basis.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## gtt180

I have read with disappointment most of the comments and reasons that you have given for not letting new members have access to the marketplace.

I do think that its odd that you block people from requesting parts in the wanted section. I mean surely thats the new members having trust in something that isnt proven to them? But from what i can gather... i would have to contribute to the site get my post count up then place a wanted Add and put my trust in someone else?

I need a passenger wing so that i can start to rebuild and wrap my car. Which i would have been happy to post a full step by step build thread and built up some post's. So i placed an add in the wanted section! three days later its gone and we get this.

Its a great site with some great people offering great advice. The for sale section is a problem, but thats because people have taken advantage of it. When not use an escrow system simelar to ebay? where people pay for items to an individual impartial to the transaction goods are sent then once recieved and happy funds are released?


----------



## Nem

You are taking the "Paying for access" far to importantly.

The system is that new members are restricted until they are actively taking part in the forum.

It just so happens that the reason for this restriction can be overcome with the details taken when joining the TTOC. So we have been able to add another benefit to being a TTOC member.

At no time have we said you have to join the TTOC, or you have to pay for this access.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Nem said:


> At no time have we said you have to join the TTOC, or you have to pay for this access.


No, but by implication what you are saying is 'If you want fast-track access then the only way to get it is to pay to join the TTOC.'

Now as you have said yourself Nick the TTF and the TTOC are 'not one', so on paper it does seem unreasonable that someone who has joined the TTF at no cost then has to pay to join the TTOC just to get full access to the TTF - if he/she wants to do so without building up their post count first.

Don't get me wrong, I fully understand why you have done it but looking at it from a new member's point of view I can quite see why it is viewed as 'pay for full access'.

Having said that you new guys do have the option to avoid payment by contributing content to the forum before taking benefit from it.

Cheers

rich


----------



## John-H

Jem said:


> ...
> The other problem is that you've also linked it to payment, hence turning it into a profit making excercise when it was free to everyone in the past.
> ...


As Nem says, it still is free if you want - you don't have to join the TTOC. It's just that if you do join the club we already know who you are so there is then no reason to restrict PM access to you as a TTOC member. If we'd restricted new TTOC members then they could quite rightly argue that it was an unnecessary restriction as we had their personal details and were therefore not a fraud threat in the same way as an unknown new forum member who does not provide those details.

Don't forget it was established forum members who asked for this restriction in order to prevent frauds perpetrated by newly registered and unknown forum members who were perpetrating their frauds via instantly available PMs which could not be monitored.

It is still FREE to join the forum. All we ask is that you get yourself known by making a few posts. That is what the forum is for. If you were to post "SPAM", "SPAM", "SPAM", "SPAM", "SPAM" just to gain access to PMs then we'd have quickly got to know you in a very negative way and delete your account because you were clearly a spammer. Which is another thing established forum members complained about!

If after a few posts it becomes clear that a new member is genuine then normal service will be resumed and everyone's happy. OK it's not perfect and during the introduction of the measure there has been some pain - but don't blame us - blame the fraudsters.

What practical measures would you instead have taken to protect forum members from fraud?


----------



## pinky

Hi there...thought I better say that I haven't been able to log in for weeks....well it logged on then instantly booted me out again.
Glad to be back


----------



## imranbashir_uk

Mods / Anyone,

I have been lurking on these forums since January, and promptly joined and became a TTOC member once I bought my Audi TT 1.8T Coupe.

Personally, the benefits of a TTOC (discount from GSF, Audi, Insurance) has paid for 10 years of TTOC membership already!

Back to the point though, when I joined, there was no restriction on accessing the market place. I have been away for a while only to return and find that my access to the market place has been removed.

I have cleared my cookies and am logging in using ********.co.uk yet none of this has made the slightest difference, what is going on?

Oh and on the topic of newbie's seeing the market place, I don't have a problem with that. What I would have a problem with is newbie's posting in the marketplace. Their may be a convoluted process of overcoming this, buy getting the full contact details of any newbie, but it wont be a simple or elegant solution.


----------



## Nem

imranbashir_uk said:


> Mods / Anyone,


All sorted for you, you'd just not been put in the TTOC group on the last scan of new members.

Nick


----------



## Guest

System's working well i see :roll:

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=216109
viewtopic.php?f=41&t=215842


----------



## bodyart99uk

With respect John, since when did it become the job of you, the TT forum or anyone else to be the bastian of good verses evil? - i am a "grown up" and, as such can (and do) make my own decisions daily on what i want to buy and what i do not. Its not for you,or anyone else to decide what i can or cannot buy.

It seems the sensible approach would have been to continue as we were - if (and i stress IF) there were problems with sellers, as there could easily be on any forum or any web service (just think of ebay) then investigate those, block users if necessary and bring the full weight of the available resources to bear at that time. The approach being taken here does absolutely nothing to protect anyone, it has only just caused agrivation and annoyance to all. Do you really think a fraudster would think twice about supplying inaccurate/incomplete information to the TTOC to get membership (Paid for!) ad thus have access to sell their illicit wares? i think not! Wheres the protection then???? The approach being taken at the moment is that the TTForum has basically said all new members are crooks/fraudsters if and until A) they either make loads of posts (how does that prove your not a crook??) or B) BUY access to the forum by joining the TTOC- again how does that prove im not a fraudster???? I would have guessed that anybody doing ANY research would take more solace from my 100% feedback on ebay over 250 transactions (albeit mostly from purchases) than they would over the fact i had paid form membership or had posted a certain number of posts.It simply makes no sense.

I myself have bought a few bits and pieces from memebers here, never had any problems but the risk was mine, not anyone elses - but it seems you are implying that if i had of had problems i would have been able to come back against the forum - thats just simply wrong.

Turning to the "security measures" - if i post enough then i get access back? - how many posts is deemed the "correct" number to show members are "genuine"?? - and, whats to stop memebers simply making posts saying effectively nothing simply to reach that number and thus allow the access to the areas they want? - icould spend the next dy simply adding 100 posts to various threads simply saying "i agree" or "good work" or such -are the administrators to now monitor all posts by newbies and decide whetehr they are worthy of being counted? - can you now begin to se the folly of this approach??? I myself only post to threads if there is something i can ADD to the conversation/problems - little did i know i should have been adding a nonsense post to each one i had read, or found interesting and i doubt i would be sitting here seething at the moment! It seems to me that someone with the "ear" of an administrator or such like has themselves ben "burned" and has taken it upon themselves to "right the wrong" they suffered. This is, in my view a knee jerk reaction that shouldnt have been taken - talk about taking a sledgehammer to crack a nut!?! - its absolute nonsense and i for one stand by that.

Bodyart99uk


----------



## Nem

Basically there were too many people having problems and after the last one went down there have been numerous lengthy threads on here demanding we take action.

We have done.

The only other thing we could do is to revert back to how it was with a free and open for all forum with a big notice at the top stating that if you get ripped off don't contact the forum moderators / admin as we'll not be stepping in and we will not want to know about it simply to cover us, along with a link to this thread showing we did make changes and the level of backlash from members over it all.


----------



## les

Anybody who's been here a while and regularly reads the forums will know of the issues with fraudsters ripping people off on here. Before anybody comes on here criticising the mods/admin for taking action to protect members should first do a bit of research and thinking. Just about everybody supports the action taken by the mods and for very good reason in fact some of us would have liked even stronger action to help prevent whats been going on for far too long. I and many others on here applaud the action taken lets hope it's enough to put an end (as much as can be expected) to such activity. Thanks Nick 



Nem said:


> Basically there were too many people having problems and after the last one went down there have been numerous lengthy threads on here demanding we take action.
> 
> We have done.
> 
> The only other thing we could do is to revert back to how it was with a free and open for all forum with a big notice at the top stating that if you get ripped off don't contact the forum moderators / admin as we'll not be stepping in and we will not want to know about it simply to cover us, along with a link to this thread showing we did make changes and the level of backlash from members over it all.


----------



## ScoopTT

Ok now i have calmed down abit...

there are loads of good common sense approaches to this problem being posted on here..and i urge the admin mods to take stock and do it properly other than branding newbies crooks. In this day and age..being able to read ads not post them would be simple as. 
It really comes as no surprise the ones for this action arent being affected by it...so Les your joy at it does little to contribute to what should of been a community referendum at the least.

I sympathise if you been raked over the hot ones on a deal...but that isnt my fault.
Oh look i posted another one..


----------



## Nem

Ok, say we open up the Market Place as read only for Newly Registered users:

You see an advert of which you want to enquire about or buy the said car or part etc etc.

You can't reply, as it's read only, you can PM the member as it's restricted, you can't email as members email address are private on this forum anyway.

How do you contact the seller?

If the seller has put their phone number or direct email address in the advert obviously this can then be used, but it totally negates the protection we're trying to provide.

So you end up even more frustrated being able to see something you want but have no way of doing anything about it. Certainly if you made a post elsewhere on the forum about it we would remove it.

I can't see a valid reason for making it read only.


----------



## les

Nick no need to justify what the vast majority on here want and think is more than reasonable. You can't please all the people all of the time and you have done what you see as best for the TTF. Something needed doing and you have done minimal to try and protect the genuine members on here. I have put my suggestions forward as you know (some people just don't read all the posts before criticizing :roll which would have been a lot more restrictive. I had quite a bit of support for them as well. I think you have done the best you can to please as many people as possible and aford some protection to buyers.



Nem said:


> Ok, say we open up the Market Place as read only for Newly Registered users:
> 
> You see an advert of which you want to enquire about or buy the said car or part etc etc.
> 
> You can't reply, as it's read only, you can PM the member as it's restricted, you can't email as members email address are private on this forum anyway.
> 
> How do you contact the seller?
> 
> If the seller has put their phone number or direct email address in the advert obviously this can then be used, but it totally negates the protection we're trying to provide.
> 
> So you end up even more frustrated being able to see something you want but have no way of doing anything about it. Certainly if you made a post elsewhere on the forum about it we would remove it.
> 
> I can't see a valid reason for making it read only.


----------



## YoungOldUn

Talk about 'a storm in a teacup' for goodness sake lets get all of this in perspective.

'Newbies' who are complaining about not being able to see all of the forum are currently running or seeking to own a TT, else why use the forum. The cost of joining is £10 and as a percentage of the value of a TT it is very small, it is the cost of around 30 cigarettes for the ones who smoke, 3 pints of beer for the ones who drink or about 1.5 gallons of petrol so not a great ammount at the end of the day.
I cannot understand why folk are getting so incensed about it. Other forums that I have been a member of always charge for membership, there is not an option of posting a certain ammount to become a member.


----------



## Wallsendmag

YoungOldUn said:


> Talk about 'a storm in a teacup' for goodness sake lets get all of this in perspective.
> 
> 'Newbies' who are complaining about not being able to see all of the forum are currently running or seeking to own a TT, else why use the forum. The cost of joining is £10 and as a percentage of the value of a TT it is very small, it is the cost of around 30 cigarettes for the ones who smoke, 3 pints of beer for the ones who drink or about 1.5 gallons of petrol so not a great ammount at the end of the day.
> I cannot understand why folk are getting so incensed about it. Other forums that I have been a member of always charge for membership, there is not an option of posting a certain ammount to become a member.


In a nutshell thats the problem , you aren't joining the forum . You are joining a club that is a seperate entity that has a relationship with the forum. People think we are just cashing in on the new people but remember we didn't implement the changes, only because we have valid details for all our members can we offer this perk.


----------



## Gazzer

wallsendmag said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about 'a storm in a teacup' for goodness sake lets get all of this in perspective.
> 
> 'Newbies' who are complaining about not being able to see all of the forum are currently running or seeking to own a TT, else why use the forum. The cost of joining is £10 and as a percentage of the value of a TT it is very small, it is the cost of around 30 cigarettes for the ones who smoke, 3 pints of beer for the ones who drink or about 1.5 gallons of petrol so not a great ammount at the end of the day.
> I cannot understand why folk are getting so incensed about it. Other forums that I have been a member of always charge for membership, there is not an option of posting a certain ammount to become a member.
> 
> 
> 
> In a nutshell thats the problem , you aren't joining the forum . You are joining a club that is a seperate entity that has a relationship with the forum. People think we are just cashing in on the new people but remember we didn't implement the changes, only because we have valid details for all our members can we offer this perk.
Click to expand...

ok..........so if paying ten pounds to join the ttoc gives all info required for the police to have any scammers details. why then can we not do the same for the ttf only on a sellers point of view. want to be a seller here? then this is the info you must hand over along with a fee (up to you guys) to be a recognized seller along with three references as to your legitimacy as a trust worthy person.
i am a member of the ttoc, and yet i agree with a good many people who have legitimate complaints about this guys. who are we trying to protect? the buyers, so with that in mind why are we stopping them from being able to see the sales section, when it is the sellers we should be policing! as a forum can we organize a separate band of user as sellers only....they can post topics and sell but no pm's.........all must be visible to the forum, including feed back on them from any sale they do. all other newbies that are browsing or thinking of buying, why can they not post or browse the for sale section if we as a forum have taken steps to police all sellers or want to be sellers only. first off can the forum be set this way for sellers only.......i would assume it can as you can create groups with what ever rights you want to give them in any section, i would assume also that you could set a sellers section to how ever you wanted........as in sponsors sales section or trade it section. been thinking about this on and off for last day or so, and yes it does seem unfair for someone who just wants to buy stuff to have to post crap just to get to see the sales section and then never post again or part with £10 and never want to have any further dealings with ttoc or ttf..........just buy as they wanted to.


----------



## T3RBO

Really not sure why this bothers you so much Gaz, but I honestly can't see people wanting to pay to advertise something :?

Also why should non contributing members have the benefit of cheaper TT items found in the for sale section :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

T3RBO said:


> Really not sure why this bothers you so much Gaz, but I honestly can't see people wanting to pay to advertise something :?
> 
> Also why should non contributing members have the benefit of cheaper TT items found in the for sale section :wink:


rob, it doesnt bother me soo much bud, as looking at all the new users and wondering if we could be alienating the next gen of good forum users. am only asking questions based on what has come across last few days m8. is there a diff way? unless explored we cant answer i guess can we


----------



## T3RBO

gazzer1964 said:


> next gen of good forum users


Those members really won't be effected for long, because as regular contributors their post quality and count will soon qualify them for full access :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

T3RBO said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> next gen of good forum users
> 
> 
> 
> Those members really won't be effected for long, because as regular contributors their post quality and count will soon qualify them for full access :wink:
Click to expand...

ok i have heard that sooo many times, but what if they dont want to post to us in gen pop........just want to buy and sod off, the only other option then is that they pay to join the ttf and get 3 months free membership of the ttoc. no diff on buying a TT second hand you get the warranty with 6 or 12 months AA membership. the last thing we want to do is lose a customer base on the forum, and other audi forums are loving this problem i bet!!!! my biggest thought though is the techy knowledge you and all of the other established guys bring here for free. can we charge for that or should we charge for it? has cost you or someone down the line to gain that info in life.......want a haynes manual yes please sir thats £12.99


----------



## T3RBO

gazzer1964 said:


> but what if they dont want to post to us in gen pop........just want to buy and sod off


Well then they would never be part of the 'next generation of good forum users' would they :roll:

And I'm pretty sure that most members selling their car will also have it advertised elsewhere


----------



## Gazzer

T3RBO said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> but what if they dont want to post to us in gen pop........just want to buy and sod off
> 
> 
> 
> Well then they would never be part of the 'next generation of good forum users' would they :roll:
> 
> And I'm pretty sure that most members selling their car will also have it advertised elsewhere
Click to expand...

just read that back to myself and realised i had shot myself in the foot dohhh.


----------



## les

It bothers you enough to write reams of stuff asking questions and preaching. The fact is Gazz the majority on here have no problem or issues with the new measures put in on here. Also some of us would like to see even more stringent measures to protect the honest buyers on here. I doubt very much we are alienating new members and the good honest sellers understand the reasons behind imposing a LITTLE control over sellers after some very bad scams. If you read up (it will take you ages agreed) you will see the many calls for action to help prevent such. I belong to a number of forums who have far stringent rules about selling and sellers with few complaints. Maybe if you got ripped off by one of the scammers you mighty feel a little different. In the meantime why not just accept that the measures have been brought in for the good of all buyers and the majority agree with them?


----------



## Gazzer

les said:


> It bothers you enough to write reams of stuff asking questions and preaching. The fact is Gazz the majority on here have no problem or issues with the new measures put in on here. Also some of us would like to see even more stringent measures to protect the honest buyers on here. I doubt very much we are alienating new members and the good honest sellers understand the reasons behind imposing a LITTLE control over sellers after some very bad scams. If you read up (it will take you ages agreed) you will see the many calls for action to help prevent such. I belong to a number of forums who have far stringent rules about selling and sellers with few complaints. Maybe if you got ripped off by one of the scammers you mighty feel a little different. In the meantime why not just accept that the measures have been brought in for the good of all buyers and the majority agree with them?


Les instead of spouting the good word to me sir..........read my post that actually says sellers should be stringently tested. however the viewer in my view should not. i only buy from forum members i check out and dont get scammed. garyv6 has pm'd me asking me to view his ebay site and he got a pm from mods to back off. (i think he is a nice guy but i dont know him)
new measures dont effect 90% of us do they, but the 10% that only browse for techy reasons or to look at the latest mod they can get done without having to get into convos..........just be grateful they read the forum and use the free help offered.
end of day Les it is whats best for TTf and as home of the TTOC. so yep i applaud your views but i just feel those that have not should have, and those sellers that want should pay........£20 membership to the TTOC not £10


----------



## ScoopTT

It is nice to see that this issue has the experienced forum members divided and its not just a bunch of newbies moaning about civil liberties.
I want to be a part of this complete forum when I have something sensible to contribute. May i also add this is a forum at the end of the day and cannot protect people like Ebay is obliged to do. 
Nick, please you have decent intelligent people giving you options to consider...I am still undecided how much participation I want in the club and forum...more than likely I will join up but on my terms not to see ads.
thanking you for at least considering alternatives


----------



## Gazzer

ScoopTT said:


> It is nice to see that this issue has the experienced forum members divided and its not just a bunch of newbies moaning about civil liberties.
> I want to be a part of this complete forum when I have something sensible to contribute. May i also add this is a forum at the end of the day and cannot protect people like Ebay is obliged to do.
> Nick, please you have decent intelligent people giving you options to consider...I am still undecided how much participation I want in the club and forum...more than likely I will join up but on my terms not to see ads.
> thanking you for at least considering alternatives


scoop.............cut the crap come say high in the off topic or flame room. we real nice folks and only bite on thursdays. pick a topic and stand up tall and say hi my name is ........bird with a nice arse............charlie be here is mins xx


----------



## BartonAlan

Remember some folks have Macs!


----------



## Gazzer

BartonAlan said:


> Remember some folks have Macs!


and? pc here what does that mean sozz


----------



## andrecc

thank you,


----------



## bodyart99uk

les said:


> It bothers you enough to write reams of stuff asking questions and preaching. The fact is Gazz the majority on here have no problem or issues with the new measures put in on here. Also some of us would like to see even more stringent measures to protect the honest buyers on here. I doubt very much we are alienating new members and the good honest sellers understand the reasons behind imposing a LITTLE control over sellers after some very bad scams. If you read up (it will take you ages agreed) you will see the many calls for action to help prevent such. I belong to a number of forums who have far stringent rules about selling and sellers with few complaints. Maybe if you got ripped off by one of the scammers you mighty feel a little different. In the meantime why not just accept that the measures have been brought in for the good of all buyers and the majority agree with them?


Thanks for yoru contribution Les - Before you say (at least twice) that "the majority" want these changes then presumably you have the stats/proof to back that up? i would be interested to see that posted here........ Lets see the number of complains v the number of transactions v the number of members, lets actually analyse the problem and put it into perspective Lets also see the number (of different members) actually calling for the changes to "protect us". The nanny state has found its way to the TTF that we need to be protected form our own stupidity?????!!!!!

The very fact that this thread has had so many contributions so quickly only serves to enforce the arguement that the Majority want this????????????

So Les, its crunch time - i look forward to seeing you post the stats to back up your claims, not opinion, not hearsay lets see the evidence that the MAJORITY want these changes - and lets see it soon.....................

If you are right and the majority want this then not only will i stop posting here but i will simply not be back. I absolutely REFUSE to accept others arbitrarily regulating my activities claiming to speak for "the majority" without showing me the evidence of that - me? i speak for me alone, no one else, i dont claim torepresent the whole of scotland or indeed the free world, what i do represent is my feelings and opinions and am entitled to voice my opinions in a democratic society. Sadly this is quickly becomming a point of principle now - the thin end of the wedge and al that. The TTF and the TTOC is an absolutely fabulous resource for TT owners and enthusiasts and should be applauded for its good work over the years piecing together a great community. Like every community there are always "a few bad eggs" that attempt to exploit that - but thats life. If you dont want to expose yourself to risk then stay home, stay in bed and wait for the inevitable end to come...... I would rather live, and that involves taking risks now and then - as i have said before i am a big boy now, all grown up and i make my own decisions. When a deal seems "too good to be true" it often is! i know that, why cant others?? Even when a deal seems genuine sometimes things go wrong due to the aforementioned "bad eggs" - when it does thats not the fault of the forum thats the fault of the bad eggs themselves - bad people generally stay bad people for a long long time.

Dont get me wrong i am all for information exchange, collect more details on people as part of the signup process, whatever works for the forum but to brand "newbies" as effectively crooks until they prove otherwise is just plain wrong! on every single level - and to add insult to injury the forum has allowed everyone to "buy their integrity" by paying membership they are somehow deemed to be worthy - well im sorry i dont buy integrity, like a lot of others i EARN IT through my actions and the way i live my life - i DO NOT PAY FOR IT either directly or indirectly..................

I await the reply (and particularly the stats to back up the claims with MUCH interest.............

Bodyart99uk


----------



## bodyart99uk

In fact all, on reflection, dont even bother with a reply, its not worth it - it seems the decision has been taken (rightly or WRONGLY) so i just wont bother

Its a shame, but see ya -Take care you dont get scammed , and if you do, remember to always try and find someone to blame other than yourselves.

love hugs and kisses

Bodyart99uk


----------



## Nem

Bottom line:

If you are not prepared to make a few posts, we will not get to know you, you will not become part of this community, and so we will not miss people if they have a hissy fit and never come back.

Nick


----------



## Groodles

Nem said:


> Bottom line:
> 
> If you are not prepared to make a few posts, we will not get to know you, you will not become part of this community, and so we will not miss people if they have a hissy fit and never come back.
> 
> Nick


That's a great stance to take. Especially considering your position in the TTOC.

You've convinced me that the TTF is the way to go and that I will never join the TTOC.


----------



## Peach225quattro

omg some people should get out more i think ?.........i just tried to advertise my tt on here for sale and had it removed ? ive been a member of the forum since last september and posted a bit to find out about the little niggles i had with my car so im not trying to pull the wool over anyones eyes and being as honest as i can the reason ive not been on the site is because after fixing my tt with the help of people like hoggy and wak on here ive been driving the bloody thing ,anyway its on piston heads and im sure it will go !!!!!


----------



## rustyintegrale

Nem said:


> Bottom line:..
> 
> we will not miss people if they have a hissy fit and never come back.
> 
> Nick


With all due respect Nick, is this not you having the hissy fit?

Maybe it is time to look at the implemented 'solution' because patently it isn't a solution for so many.

Neither is driving the punters away.


----------



## Tritium

FWIW
I quote " We are sorry, but you are not authorised to use this feature. You may have just registered here and may need to participate more to be able to use this feature."

I have joined the Forum after purchasing a TT and today joined the Web version of the TTOC - To show my commitment. All I wanted to do is PM other members to say hi and could not. I would also liked to see the for sale areas but can't! - So had to go external to find a car and bits!

Other forums I go to where you pay and join, there is immediate access to 'controlled' areas. Not here it seems. Pity, in this enlightened, wired up age.

I am not a great chatter and as a new member and owner don't know that much about TT's, so refrain form posting to avoid embarrassment et al. So have a low post count ( FAIL) But would I like to have unfettered access as a paying, mature, sensible, human being.

- I bet many others get caught by the same traps and so put of the forum and assistance.

I see now that cars for-sale are appearing in the general forum! No doubt to circumvent the hidden nature of the for-sale section - Hmmmmmm.

i put this up not as a rant but to highlight the impressions of a newbie trying to join and get access to the forum.

Think on MODS, as they say 'up home...


----------



## Gazzer

rustyintegrale said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line:..
> 
> we will not miss people if they have a hissy fit and never come back.
> 
> Nick
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect Nick, is this not you having the hissy fit?
> 
> Maybe it is time to look at the implemented 'solution' because patently it isn't a solution for so many.
> 
> Neither is driving the punters away.
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## rustyintegrale

Tritium said:


> FWIW
> I quote " We are sorry, but you are not authorised to use this feature. You may have just registered here and may need to participate more to be able to use this feature."


Is that what it really says when you join the Forum now??? 

No explanation, no detail about what level of participation, no reason given? 

This is madness. I can quite understand why new users are getting fired up.

C'mon guys, please try and look it at it from a newbies perspective and just go through the motions of signing up to 'test' what happens. I wouldn't sign up and then pay £10 for 'full access' to the TTOC (who would appear to have nothing to do with the TTF) with such vagueness of information... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## T3RBO

That quote is from trying to use the PM system :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale

T3RBO said:


> That quote is from trying to use the PM system :wink:


It's still vague Robb. You know what it means, but if you were some newb who'd found the TTF from Google you'd be pretty mystified by that I bet...

Clarity and transparency is the name of the game here and both are apparently lacking.


----------



## T3RBO

I would of thought this thread at the top of the forum would clarify all to new, and low post users.


----------



## rustyintegrale

T3RBO said:


> I would of thought this thread at the top of the forum would clarify all to new, and low post users.


You know the layout and the way this forum works Robb, new users don't. In my view they need a bit of help and guidance, particularly if they're asked to part with cash. It's human nature to be sceptical, so we all have to consider that.


----------



## Guest

It's a shambles.


----------



## Gazzer

manphibian said:


> It's a shambles.


+3


----------



## rustyintegrale

manphibian said:


> It's a shambles.


It's so easy to criticise Luke and GOD knows I've done it... :lol:

So make some suggestions. You can't poke at a situation and grizzle without offering something alternative. :wink:


----------



## Guest

rustyintegrale said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shambles.
> 
> 
> 
> It's so easy to criticise Luke and knows I've done it... :lol:
> 
> So make some suggestions. You can't poke at a situation and grizzle without offering something alternative. :wink:
Click to expand...

What's the point? I might as well bang my head against a wall :roll:

FWIW i think the only thing you need to limit for noobs is posting FS adds and sending PMs.

The FS section should allow replies like it used to, then instead of all the cloak and dagger transactions, it's all there for everybody to see, and the seller can immediately post feedback on how it's gone, for all to see. And people can be warned about dodgy people.

It's plainly obvious that this is the best way, but the pig-headed decision makers will never admit it.


----------



## rustyintegrale

manphibian said:


> I might as well bang my head against a wall :roll:
> 
> FWIW i think the only thing you need to limit for noobs is posting FS adds and sending PMs.
> 
> The FS section should allow replies like it used to, the instead of all the cloak and dagger transactions, it's all there for everybody to see, and the seller can immediately post feedback on how it's gone, for all to see.
> 
> It's plainly obvious that this is the best way, but the pig-headed decision makers will never admit it.


Well that's cool, you made a suggestion. 

Forget banging your head against the wall though mate. I can think of far better ways to get a headache. :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

guys it wont changel so what is the point in keeping this up? we are not listened too as ttf members. rules wont change as heels have dug in & will deffo not admit a mistake


----------



## rustyintegrale

gazzer1964 said:


> guys it wont changel so what is the point in keeping this up?


Because if something doesn't work it needs fixing. Just like the British car industry!

Those beige and boring twats in control of BMC/BL didn't listen or see where things were going either... :lol:

Wakey, wakey! :idea:


----------



## Nem

Luke, that's the first actual suggestion which I've seen so far which has some thought behind it, and actually might make more sense.

I'll speak to Jae. Don't forget that myself and John H only suggested the changes but it's Jae's implementation on the forum and how he decides to make it work not ours.

Nick


----------



## rustyintegrale

Nem said:


> Luke, that's the first actual suggestion which I've seen so far which has some thought behind it, and actually might make more sense.


Luke mate, you have a 'fanboy'! :wink:

Nick, you need to read more... :lol:

And hear more.... :roll:

Whatever. Let's get this mess sorted.


----------



## Nem

I've been reading Rich 

But every time someone said let newbies 'see' for the for sale section, I replied with 'but what use is it if people can't pm or post replies'. Nobody then said well what about turning replies back on... (unless I really have missed it  )

Anyway, I'll have the discussion.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Nem said:


> I've been reading Rich
> 
> But every time someone said let newbies 'see' for the for sale section, I replied with 'but what use is it if people can't pm or post replies'. Nobody then said well what about turning replies back on... (unless I really have missed it  )
> 
> Anyway, I'll have the discussion.


Nick mate, I don't care. If the problem can be sorted why get stressed about it?

Just fix it and then you can chill. We've all be on about allowing replies to 'for sale' shit for ages... :roll:


----------



## Tritium

My original post was to highlight a newbies experience. I have experience on other boards like many here no doubt and they like all cars have there faults. So I am in no position to judge. But, as rustyintegrale points out, until you know a site, you can't always 'follow the curve', know where to read and get the feel of the site like established members take for granted.



T3RBO said:


> I would of thought this thread at the top of the forum would clarify all to new, and low post users.


Well yes, but I got caught by the new changes just into my existence here so was unaware of why all of a sudden i was 'blocked'. Had to re-read here to find why.

Also I was not aware that the TTOC and TTForum were not linked? I thought joining one ( TTOC) would open up the gateway to full access to TTForum or am I plain thick!

Again not a rant, just trying to open up the problems a newbie experiences with low post count. Being a Mod can be a thankless task, I know, so I hope the above can be taken as constructive observation - no more - no less.

B


----------



## bodyart99uk

Nem said:


> Bottom line:
> 
> If you are not prepared to make a few posts, we will not get to know you, you will not become part of this community, and so we will not miss people if they have a hissy fit and never come back.
> 
> Nick


Again with respect Nick that quite simply isnt the bottom line thats your opinion -in my view the changes which have been made are ill concieved and ill thought out - people are ENTITLED to their opinions and those with differing opinions are ENTITLED to voice them - Just as you are.

If you actually think about what you have said - "if you are not prepared to make a few posts......" so, in terms of the "new" rules if a newbie were to go into every single post on this forum and make comments like "interesting" or "thanks for that" or the like their post count would go through the roof and thus they would be deemed worthy?? and you would have got to "know them"??? - please explain actually how that would be the case? - Perhaps you could enlighten me as o the number of posts you consider appropriate to suit your needs - i will spend an hour and make sure i hit the target - but tell me - how will that help? how will you (or anyone else for that matter) know any more (or less) about me or anyone else?? - Surely relevant, pertinant and posts which actually ad something to the topic are more important than simple numbers - and if you go for "relevant" posts, who is to be the judge? is someone going to ift though every post make and give it say a mark out of ten??. Unfortunately you have no idea whether or not you will miss any or all of my "contributions", just like i have no idea whether i will miss yours, but guess what? - its looking increasingly likely that neither of us will have the opportunity to find out! - if the forum administrators wish to restrict members until they have somehow jumped though new and interesting imaginary hoops then thats up to them - you WONT get to know people, what you will do is you will get people who are happy to jump through hoops - or perhaps not even that because as i understand the situation the whole posts, and getting to know people can by bypassed by a simple payment - now thats justice  that makes everything all right, nobody will ever get ripped off or scammed on this forum because the members have all paid their money - and you dont see what is wrong with that????? - you dont think that if someone was out to scam a member for what can realistically be several hundred quid for some parts they wouldnt be prepared to pay a tenner or twenty quid to get away with it? -who's to say they wont just join with false or inaccurate information in the first place?- remember most scammers are honest and upright citizens who always provide their full and compete details - how are "we" going to check that? or are you saying the new membership criteria will now involve verification of all the membership data provided? - how and who is going to do that? Perhaps vetting all membership requests via the local police force or even Criminal records office checks for all prospective member would work? - Can you honestly not see the folly of this decision??? - Where will it end??? Suggestons have already been made for viable alternatives, so i will not repeat them here, but it certainly seems that if this decision has already been imposed and caused such an uproar then its unlikely it wil be changed in the forseeable future.

I would also like to add this is not about the money,(i am a memeber of several paid for forums/owners clubs etc) i would have happily joined the TTOC, and have actually thought about it a few times in the past, however now i feel i am being forcably pushed to join and i'm sorry but i cant agree to that out of principle- i seriously wonder if any other memebrs have been put off by this approach - i suspect its forced away as many as its brought to the table 
.
Please note - This is NO HISSY FIT and i resent the implication - But hey we all know its far far easier to dismiss my post as such rather than actually post an answer isnt it? - What this is is a disgruntled member of a forum who (like i suspect many others) have had restrictions imposed on them that is quite simply non sensicle - Where was the debate, where are the "majority" of members who wanted this??? Also what type of message does this send to new or prospective members in the first place? - "hey come join but we dont trust you until you pay"?? - Thats what i take from it anyway! - I wouldnt trust someone just because they pay, or make irrelevant posts, I form my own judgement based on previosu experience and the views of others that i do trust - I dont see that changing just because a member has a hundred posts or has the TTOC membership number on their tag - people make their own judgements on such matters every single day and will continue to do so

The point of my last post was simply to make the point (which has been echoed by others thereafter) that the "decision" has been made, its unlikely that there will be any changes - i believe its highly unlikely someone might admit the decision was "inappropriate" (i wont say wrong for a number of reasons) and god forbid reverse it. - It is a simple realisation that
"heels are being dug in" rightly or wrongly and despite the opposition the position is unlikely to change. It might be worth bearing the reaction to this change in mind for the future and perhaps having a bit of discussion or debate BEFORE any future draconian changes are implimented "for the good" of the community - Just a thought, i think its called a democracy.

I have been viewing this board for a considerable period of time and have only ever posted where i feel i have something to CONTRIBUTE to the debate or discussion at hand, IF i (or any of us) had known that this type of restriction would be made then i would have "contributed" more often - the contributions would have been worthless of course, but hey, the post count would be high so i would be a "good guy" - never mind that if everyone did that the forum and the storage requirements/bandwidth etc would be choked by nonsense posts - but hey if thats what the administrators deem to be a requirement then i guess thats up to them - but let me ask you - how will that help the situation? How will that stop a single person being ripped off either here or in daily life? i for one am intersted to learn the answer to that..............

Bodyart99uk (in no way having a fit, "Hissy" or otherwise)


----------



## Gazzer

well thought out answer bodyart.


----------



## Guest

Nem said:


> Luke, that's the first actual suggestion which I've seen so far which has some thought behind it, and actually might make more sense.
> 
> I'll speak to Jae. Don't forget that myself and John H only suggested the changes but it's Jae's implementation on the forum and how he decides to make it work not ours.
> 
> Nick


Well big thumbs up for you Nick for listening when all others would have had enough. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## macspreader

Hi Guys,

I'm ina strange position. I've made about 6 posts, of which the first couple were in the 'Wanted' section (well, where else would I go to get a bit for a new car ?)

I'm not into posting a bunch of rubbish, but I will have to engage in 'banter' of sorts before I am able to see what delights there may be for me to buy. Well I might as well go to ebay I suppose. The owners need to get this sorted pdq, without the ability to see the classified section, I wouldn't have joined as a member and certainly won't hang around - I'll give it a few more messages and then try and find another TT forum.

Sorry, but I don't want to have a social experience, just a place to see what's possible and maybe buy off like minded people.


----------



## k2aho

when is it till i can see the marketplace? :? :?

do i really need to start spamming threads?


----------



## gsullano

Ok... Ive recently purchased my TT and have learned a valuable amount of information from this place. I cant even remember when I signed on but Ive always been a fan of the boards as Ive own/ed a few audis.

And now that Im ready to start purchasing things for my car (and I have recently on here), this was the ideal place to do so although I dont post that much considering that alot of the questions I have can be answered by just clicking the Search button.

I guess my purchasing is limited to the other boards now.


----------



## timmanator

Afternoon peeps ive just joined the TTOC Premium Membership. Does that mean I'll now get to view the classifieds again?


----------



## T3RBO

macspreader said:


> I'm ina strange position. I've made about 6 posts, of which the first couple were in the 'Wanted' section (well, where else would I go to get a bit for a new car ?)


The new rules (at the start of this thread) have been implemented since your join date



k2aho said:


> do i really need to start spamming threads?


No just actively join in or if you can't wait, bypass the rules by joining the TTOC



timmanator said:


> Afternoon peeps ive just joined the TTOC Premium Membership. Does that mean I'll now get to view the classifieds again?


Once you have your membership number follow the signature rules below for displaying your number and you will be included in the TTOC group on the next sweep, thus opening up access to the full forum and ability to PM

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721


----------



## TonyLeroy

Wondering if I set my signature up correctly in order to see restricted areas?
Tony


----------



## Brendanb86

Can any of the mods look into why I still can't use the .co.uk domain? Every time I log in using this, it kicks me out immediately. I have reset forum cookies, reset EVERYTHING in my browser and still no luck. I use Safari if that's any use?


----------



## Nem

Brendanb86 said:


> Can any of the mods look into why I still can't use the .co.uk domain? Every time I log in using this, it kicks me out immediately. I have reset forum cookies, reset EVERYTHING in my browser and still no luck. I use Safari if that's any use?


I'm afraid it's down to your pc causing the problem. There is nothing we can do from the site side of things unfortunately.

Everyone is going to have to fix this soon as Jae is going to change the setup to redirect the other domain names to the co.uk one. This will force all members to have to log on with the .co.uk forum url.

Nick


----------



## Brendanb86

Nem said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any of the mods look into why I still can't use the .co.uk domain? Every time I log in using this, it kicks me out immediately. I have reset forum cookies, reset EVERYTHING in my browser and still no luck. I use Safari if that's any use?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid it's down to your pc causing the problem. There is nothing we can do from the site side of things unfortunately.
> 
> Everyone is going to have to fix this soon as Jae is going to change the setup to redirect the other domain names to the co.uk one. This will force all members to have to log on with the .co.uk forum url.
> 
> Nick
Click to expand...

Hmmm, strange one. I'm using a Mac if that helps you work out if it is specific combinations that are causing an issue. Will give Firefox and Chrome a bash and see if it does the same. Cheers


----------



## double0

Does sound like the same cookie problem mentioned before although you mention have reset everything - weird. I use Safari on Mac and had the same issue but did not clear all cookies - have you tried checking again under Safari > Preferences > Security > Show Cookies then search for ******** and just remove those cookies which is what I did and sorted my problem?


----------



## rustyintegrale

double0 said:


> have you tried checking again under Safari > Preferences > Security > Show Cookies then search for ******** and just remove those cookies which is what I did and sorted my problem?


You need to do exactly that plus clear your existing TTF bookmark, then go Safari (menu bar), then Clear cache. Finally quit Safari, restart Safari and then go to ********.co.uk and rebookmark it.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Brendanb86

Cheers chaps, worked a treat  Back on .co.uk land!


----------



## bodyart99uk

Good to see the changes seem to have just been accepted and the complaints seem to have gone away.
Just goes to prove you can do anything you want as long as you ignore complaints they will eventually go away

Go Dictatorships, i knew this whole democracy thing would never catch on


----------



## rustyintegrale

bodyart99uk said:


> Good to see the changes seem to have just been accepted and the complaints seem to have gone away.
> Just goes to prove you can do anything you want as long as you ignore complaints they will eventually go away
> 
> Go Dictatorships, i knew this whole democracy thing would never catch on


I think most of the complainers are probably nearing the post requirement anyhow which kinda negates the argument... :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

bodyart99uk said:


> Good to see the changes seem to have just been accepted and the complaints seem to have gone away.
> Just goes to prove you can do anything you want as long as you ignore complaints they will eventually go away
> 
> Go Dictatorships, i knew this whole democracy thing would never catch on


you need another 20 bud


----------



## Big Tav

rustyintegrale said:


> double0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> have you tried checking again under Safari > Preferences > Security > Show Cookies then search for ******** and just remove those cookies which is what I did and sorted my problem?
> 
> 
> 
> You need to do exactly that plus clear your existing TTF bookmark, then go Safari (menu bar), then Clear cache. Finally quit Safari, restart Safari and then go to ********.co.uk and rebookmark it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich
Click to expand...

Doesn't work for me in Safari. Done the above several times. I now have to log in through firefox which I can't stand. I also can't log in on my iPhone either


----------



## rustyintegrale

Big Tav said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> double0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> have you tried checking again under Safari > Preferences > Security > Show Cookies then search for ******** and just remove those cookies which is what I did and sorted my problem?
> 
> 
> 
> You need to do exactly that plus clear your existing TTF bookmark, then go Safari (menu bar), then Clear cache. Finally quit Safari, restart Safari and then go to ********.co.uk and rebookmark it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't work for me in Safari. Done the above several times. I now have to log in through firefox which I can't stand. I also can't log in on my iPhone either
Click to expand...

What version of Safari are you running? Try doing a software update and then repeat the above instructions.


----------



## Big Tav

5.0.5. I'll try again tomorow.


----------



## A3DFU

After today's updates re log-in issues I can now only log in using Chrome.

Opera won't let me log in even after clearing cookies however if I go to the start page I'm apparently logged in :?


----------



## Jae

Jesus. The Session.php file was causing errors on being upgraded, which seems to be the issue here.

Ill change a setting back now to a "blanket" allowance to access.


----------



## A3DFU

Thanks Jae [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I can now successfully log in with Chrome, Opera and IE


----------



## Spooks

Finally able to log on using chrome


----------



## rustyintegrale

There are still a lot of people using ttforum.co.uk, ********.com and ttforum.com as the post notification links indicate. I need to modify the URL to avoid login procedures.

Can the mods please do a blanket email to ask everyone to change? I don't give a monkeys what they use because I know what to do about it, but for those that don't it prolongs the login pain...

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Nem

Jae's said he's going to change the domain url setup to redirect people on the other url's back to the ********.co.uk master one. So that will force people to use that url only and will solve that problem.

Nick


----------



## rustyintegrale

Nem said:


> Jae's said he's going to change the domain url setup to redirect people on the other url's back to the ********.co.uk master one. So that will force people to use that url only and will solve that problem.
> 
> Nick


Cool, will it fix their bookmarks though?

Cheers Nick,

rich


----------



## Nem

No, but it wont matter. Full redirect will force the change in the address bar to the correct url so everything will have to go through ********.co.uk and so will any email notifications.

Nick


----------



## rustyintegrale

Nem said:


> No, but it wont matter. Full redirect will force the change in the address bar to the correct url so everything will have to go through ********.co.uk and so will any email notifications.
> 
> Nick


Bloody marvellous!


----------



## marre

Nem said:


> Bottom line:
> 
> If you are not prepared to make a few posts, we will not get to know you, you will not become part of this community, and so we will not miss people if they have a hissy fit and never come back.
> 
> Nick


Sad. Because of my troubles to write your language I'll never hit the line. And won't become part of this community.


----------



## A3DFU

marre said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line:
> 
> If you are not prepared to make a few posts, we will not get to know you, you will not become part of this community, and so we will not miss people if they have a hissy fit and never come back.
> 
> Nick
> 
> 
> 
> Sad. Because of my troubles to write your language I'll never hit the line. And won't become part of this community.
Click to expand...

Your English is excellent marre!! So keep posting and soon you'll be a fully fledged member of the TTF and quite possibly of the TTOC as well?


----------



## warrenstuart

I can't view the cars for sale right at the time i need to, VERY frustrating! Advanced notice that was clearly visable would have been nice, you never know more people may have joined the TTOC before the change too if good reason had been explained clearly as to why the changes were being made.
I'm thinking of joining the TTOC but not until i've found a car, but i can't view the marketplace [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Gazzer

warrenstuart said:


> I can't view the cars for sale right at the time i need to, VERY frustrating! Advanced notice that was clearly visable would have been nice, you never know more people may have joined the TTOC before the change too if good reason had been explained clearly as to why the changes were being made.
> I'm thinking of joining the TTOC but not until i've found a car, but i can't view the marketplace [smiley=bomb.gif]


hi warren........pay a tenner and you can! the whole idea is that the forum is trying to protect you from scammers on the for sale section. the admin team had to act quickly on security measures due to some insufferable works of art scamming folks on here


----------



## Josh89

i want to buy some wheels off here and i cannt pm the seller back thankyou very much.im a low poster but have been a member of this site for ages.......just because u post alot gives u more clout....thats a stupid methord.... phfffffftttttttt


----------



## Gazzer

Josh89 said:


> i want to buy some wheels off here and i cannt pm the seller back thankyou very much.im a low poster but have been a member of this site for ages.......just because u post alot gives u more clout....thats a stupid methord.... phfffffftttttttt


josh you joined in april m8.........even on feedback to a seller with basic questions would give ten posts per item.
for your info i dont buy off the market place but only from trusted and tried members......maybe costs me 10% more but happy to pay it to know it turns up when i want it and how i want it


----------



## warrenstuart

gazzer1964 said:


> warrenstuart said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't view the cars for sale right at the time i need to, VERY frustrating! Advanced notice that was clearly visable would have been nice, you never know more people may have joined the TTOC before the change too if good reason had been explained clearly as to why the changes were being made.
> I'm thinking of joining the TTOC but not until i've found a car, but i can't view the marketplace [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> hi warren........pay a tenner and you can! the whole idea is that the forum is trying to protect you from scammers on the for sale section. the admin team had to act quickly on security measures due to some insufferable works of art scamming folks on here
Click to expand...

I can now see the marketplace and send PMs again... woop woop


----------



## Gazzer

warrenstuart said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> warrenstuart said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't view the cars for sale right at the time i need to, VERY frustrating! Advanced notice that was clearly visable would have been nice, you never know more people may have joined the TTOC before the change too if good reason had been explained clearly as to why the changes were being made.
> I'm thinking of joining the TTOC but not until i've found a car, but i can't view the marketplace [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> hi warren........pay a tenner and you can! the whole idea is that the forum is trying to protect you from scammers on the for sale section. the admin team had to act quickly on security measures due to some insufferable works of art scamming folks on here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can now see the marketplace and send PMs again... woop woop
Click to expand...

all good then


----------



## clan

Can anyone help, I used to be able send pm's but now I can't and I'm not exactly a newbie.


----------



## John-H

Sorry about that - don't know what happened there. Sorted for you now


----------



## clan

John-H said:


> Sorry about that - don't know what happened there. Sorted for you now


Sorry it's still not letting me send pm's or view the marketplace, I've tried logging out and logging back in but it's just the same.


----------



## John-H

Try it now


----------



## clan

John-H said:


> Try it now


Thanks that's it working now.


----------



## John-H

Excellent! My fault - I'd forgotten to click something when correcting it


----------



## ScoopTT

Hi all..
Whats the craic here guys...30 posts and still cant see marketplace..if any of the senior guys could pm me let me know...wouldnt want to give ut away.
I been patient up till now and played nicely....


----------



## Gazzer

ScoopTT said:


> Hi all..
> Whats the craic here guys...30 posts and still cant see marketplace..if any of the senior guys could pm me let me know...wouldnt want to give ut away.
> I been patient up till now and played nicely....


hi scoop cant imagine you are far away from getting it now sir....be patient m8 & all will be open gazz


----------



## STTink

Well, as a new member and looking to buy a TT, I also find it odd that I can't see the market place. (Oddly, when I joined yesterday I could see it, what gives?)

It's a sad state of affairs that everyone is guilty until proven innocent and as has been previously pointed out can simply be bypassed by joining the TTOC, however, I do understand this is the nature of using the internet, you only have to place an ad on Gumtree to have multiple emails trying to get you to send your items off to someones cousin who's currently doing humanitarian work in Nigeria or to some Prince who is far to busy to come to the UK to buy your mobile phone.

Not giving a post count as a target is a bit unfair though.
I don't want to post for the sake of posting just to prove (How that works i'm not sure) i'm looking to buy something from the market place, although I am an active member on 2 other forums where a post count point is in place i've always failed to see the point.

Whether someone hits your magic number or not, it's not going to stop them scamming someone if that's what they're here for, nor does it stop it on other forums either.
These are desperate times, don't know if you've noticed?
Used car prices are being depressed because people are scared of spending money and on that point, and I bet it's not just me that thinks this, but don't you owe it to your long term members the who are trying to sell their cars THE best chance of selling their cars?

Has anyone actually managed to scam an entire car on here? I take it it was parts?
And on that point, doesn't it make sense to open the "Cars for Sale" section to all?

I won't be joining the TTOC, mainly because it doesn't offer anything that i'm after other than instant access to the "Market Place", and I don't see the point in joining just for that.

But I do think you owe it to your long term members that are selling theirs to have the best chance they can to sell their TT's.


----------



## John-H

It was the long term members that asked for more security.

People joining the TTOC provide more personal information and a verified payment trail.

All we ask of new unveried members is that they join in the forum for a bit before gaining full access.

I'm sorry the process can't be instant and it can't be too easy to predict and circumvent but it was the instant ease by which you could gain full access before which was encouraging fraud and spam, much of which was by PM which couldn't be monitored. Now the process requires you to join in with the open forum conversation which can be checked and judged as genuine before full access is granted. Fraudsters and spammers want easier pickings so tend to move on elsewhere, leaving the forum a safer place. That's the idea.


----------



## STTink

John-H said:


> It was the long term members that asked for more security.
> 
> People joining the TTOC provide more personal information and a verified payment trail.
> 
> All we ask of new unveried members is that they join in the forum for a bit before gaining full access.
> 
> I'm sorry the process can't be instant and it can't be too easy to predict and circumvent but it was the instant ease by which you could gain full access before which was encouraging fraud and spam, much of which was by PM which couldn't be monitored. Now the process requires you to join in with the open forum conversation which can be checked and judged as genuine before full access is granted. Fraudsters and spammers want easier pickings so tend to move on elsewhere, leaving the forum a safer place. That's the idea.


But has anyone actually scammed an entire car John?
The point i'm trying to make is whether someone joins the TTOC or not, I cant see an entire car going missing in the post.
New members that join are in some cases looking for a pre modded car, forum member owned. ( If someone has gone to the trouble of joining a forum, done their modding through forum ideas, added pics as they've gone etc this adds to HISTORY of the car.)

Hence my post about opening "Cars for Sale" section to all.

I'm guessing the real problems lay in the parts and spares sections?


----------



## T3RBO

All these questions have already been asked and answered in this thread :?

All members cannot reply to cars/parts for sale threads, so as a new member with no send PM option you would not be able to contact the seller anyway.


----------



## STTink

T3RBO said:


> All these questions have already been asked and answered in this thread :?
> 
> All members cannot reply to cars/parts for sale threads, so as a new member with no send PM option you would not be able to contact the seller anyway.


I actually took the time to read the entire thread.
But you seem to be missing the point, new members can't see cars they may be interested in buying and old members are missing out on the possiblity of selling their cars to fresh fish.

No worries, just a sad state of affairs really.


----------



## T3RBO

If you could 'see' the cars what could you do about it... nothing, as no reply or PM option.

And pretty sure all cars are advertised elsewhere so established members are not really missing out.


----------



## John-H

We did have that debate about having the for sale section viewable to new members but there wasn't much point without the ability to contact. It's that ability which is the crux of the matter.

_Hi I'm a foreign fresh fish wishing to buy your lovely TT, I'll send you a cheque to cover the car and shipping costs ..._ etc.

It was the old members fear of something fishy and seeing a rising tide of people being caught floundering in various nets that caused the storm.

Sorry I'm taking my seafaring metaphors too far but you get my drift .... Doh! :roll:


----------



## STTink

T3RBO said:


> If you could 'see' the cars what could you do about it... nothing, as no reply or PM option.
> 
> And pretty sure all cars are advertised elsewhere so established members are not really missing out.


You're right.
I often see them on Pistonheads/Ebay/Autotrader with the addage TT forum member owned. This is the stuff i've done to my car, this is where i got the ideas, this is how i treat my car etc. Oh, hang on, i dont. :lol:

Like i said, no worries.


----------



## STTink

Sorry I'm taking my seafaring metaphors too far but you get my drift .... Doh! :roll:[/quote]

I'm pretty sure in some countries you could be hung for that comment. :lol:


----------



## STTink

I suppose there are some inventive ways around the issue. :roll:

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=50689


----------



## John-H

Only works for users with full access :wink:


----------



## STTink

John-H said:


> Only works for users with full access :wink:


Circumvent is circumvent. :roll:


----------



## STTink

However, I noticed i'm now a member with access to the market place, so a big thanks to whoever flicked the switch.

p.s. sod the rest, it's working for me. :lol:


----------



## jayc12

ive just realised that im a TTOC member but yet i dont have full access to the sales section or pm`s why?


----------



## T3RBO

You need to follow the below instructions for displaying your membership number

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721


----------



## Guest

What a massive joke this has turned out to be.

I posted the only solution to this farce on page 10.

Swallow your collective pride and get on with it.


----------



## rustyintegrale

manphibian said:


> What a massive joke this has turned out to be.
> 
> I posted the only solution to this farce on page 10.
> 
> Swallow your collective pride and get on with it.


I rather got the impression from Nick's response to your suggestion that it was going to be implemented. I wonder what happened? :roll:


----------



## Nem

I passed it onto Jae, in detail, with my support as I said I would. :?


----------



## rustyintegrale

Nem said:


> I passed it onto Jae, in detail, with my support as I said I would. :?


Well you can't say fairer than that...


----------



## Nem

Indeed.

I've given him a nudge about it again


----------



## rustyintegrale

Nem said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I've given him a nudge about it again


This should do it... :wink:


----------



## ScoopTT

Hallelujah...I can see....I have marketplace and cars....
The Magic number is....Oh sorry newbees...I had to suffer the ridiculous rules, so can you..but hang in there it isnt alot.


----------



## Charlie

With all the general moaning and criticism that has resulted from these changes, which let's not forget were implemented due to all the people saying "something had to be done" (not to mention the subsequent countless posts from people who clearly haven't looked perhaps 2 posts below theirs to see pretty much exactly the same subject title as their own, explaining why they can't see the marketplace))

I suggest the whole thing is reversed and a sticky topic or better a warning post "pinned" at the top of the 1st page that always appears as the first post on page 1 of each section (as we all know sticky sections get ignored a lot of the time) which warns people against scammers and absolves the forum from all responsibility.

The way to avoid being scammed is simply to pay via Paypal and not as a gift if you have any concerns, that way you can claim back the money if the goods do not arrive.

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale

Charlie said:


> With all the general moaning and criticism that has resulted from these changes, which let's not forget were implemented due to all the people saying "something had to be done"...


Yeah, you're right mate. I was one saying something had to be done but in fairness it was applied without a great deal of explanation - hence all the confusion.

I agree too about the PayPal suggestion. If a buyer or seller doesn't have one then cash on collection is the ONLY other option.

cheers

rich


----------



## John-H

Charlie said:


> With all the general moaning and criticism that has resulted from these changes, which let's not forget were implemented due to all the people saying "something had to be done" (not to mention the subsequent countless posts from people who clearly haven't looked perhaps 2 posts below theirs to see pretty much exactly the same subject title as their own, explaining why they can't see the marketplace))
> 
> I suggest the whole thing is reversed and a sticky topic or better a warning post "pinned" at the top of the 1st page that always appears as the first post on page 1 of each section (as we all know sticky sections get ignored a lot of the time) which warns people against scammers and absolves the forum from all responsibility.
> 
> The way to avoid being scammed is simply to pay via Paypal and not as a gift if you have any concerns, that way you can claim back the money if the goods do not arrive.
> 
> Charlie


We could just put a disclaimer up and leave it to the individual to take care of themselves but you'd still get the same bad things happening as before.

Which is best to see; people moaning about being inconvenienced BUT achieving a safer forum - OR - people becoming real victims AND people moaning - this time about the forum not looking after its members.

Devils, hard places, rocks and deep blue sea - don't get me started on seafaring metaphours again! :lol:

Some more recommendations such as PayPal for safety and other sensible precautions wouldn't go amis though


----------



## STTink

One option is to have a third party hold the money until the goods show up. (Simple Escrow system)

So, find one trusted forum member that offers to be the third party.
The person buying the item pays the money to the third party.
The seller sends the item to the buyer.
The buyer receives the item via recorded delivery and contacts the third part to release the funds. Couple of quid goes to the third party for the service.

Anyone trading through the forum and outside this system who gets ripped off, well, tough really, the option is in place.


----------



## rustyintegrale

STTink said:


> One option is to have a third party hold the money until the goods show up. (Simple Escrow system)
> 
> So, find one trusted forum member that offers to be the third party.
> The person buying the item pays the money to the third party.
> The seller sends the item to the buyer.
> The buyer receives the item via recorded delivery and contacts the third part to release the funds. Couple of quid goes to the third party for the service.
> 
> Anyone trading through the forum and outside this system who gets ripped off, well, tough really, the option is in place.


In principal, a good option, but in practice an administrative nightmare I would imagine. Plus it could actually put people off if they want a swift, simple transaction.

For me, PayPal seems the way to go. Build the costs charged by PayPal into the price of the item and payment is instant and the buyer is protected. It seems a small price to pay for convenience, reassurance and the facility to pay and receive payments immediately the deal is done.


----------



## STTink

rustyintegrale said:


> STTink said:
> 
> 
> 
> One option is to have a third party hold the money until the goods show up. (Simple Escrow system)
> 
> So, find one trusted forum member that offers to be the third party.
> The person buying the item pays the money to the third party.
> The seller sends the item to the buyer.
> The buyer receives the item via recorded delivery and contacts the third part to release the funds. Couple of quid goes to the third party for the service.
> 
> Anyone trading through the forum and outside this system who gets ripped off, well, tough really, the option is in place.
> 
> 
> 
> In principal, a good option, but in practice an administrative nightmare I would imagine. Plus it could actually put people off if they want a swift, simple transaction.
> 
> For me, PayPal seems the way to go. Build the costs charged by PayPal into the price of the item and payment is instant and the buyer is protected. It seems a small price to pay for convenience, reassurance and the facility to pay and receive payments immediately the deal is done.
Click to expand...

Not everyone has PayPal, and indeed, not everyone's a fan either. This was as an aside to PayPal.
The upside of this is it's kept in house and as an option only.
All it takes is a member with online banking, quick reference, money in, money out once the goods turn up.

I agree, it's not the greatest solution, but looking at Gumtree as an example, people that are wanting to rip you off are looking for a swift, simple transaction.


----------



## Gazzer

a little story time........
as an engineering manager many moons ago the shop floor voted in a new committee to admin the christmas club weekly takings at the local boozer every friday night between 7-9 i think it was. all was going well and the first year payouts were good as the interest rates were great. second year we had the big recession, but still religiously every week the folks kept paying a fiver here or a tenner there........and yes you guessed it!!! one of the admin guys fell into hard times neg equity and lack of over time etc etc........he dipped in one month to cover a few bills (thinking he could replace the next month. couple of months later the other guy cottoned onto what had gone on and he also was in hard times. so without thinking they both helped themselves thinking they could pay it back when the over time returned.........that owld recession kept running and the over time didnt return. i got called to a management meeting where the two of them had asked for advice on what to do. i spent the next two or three months knowing what these two had done and that even though it was now checked each and every week by HR a good few folks wouldnt get the hard earned christmas money they had put in. story over.........
bad idea, as temptation can be too great for even the most trusted and admired of folks. stick to paypal is my guess


----------



## jayc12

T3RBO said:


> You need to follow the below instructions for displaying your membership number
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721


ok i now have my TTOC member number in my sig, please can someone flick the switch on my account so that i see the whole forum? thanks in advance


----------



## Guest

Nem said:


> I passed it onto Jae, in detail, with my support as I said I would. :?


Yeah i know, sorry. It's just frustrating to watch, and you must admit, this place has never really been one to readily take on outside ideas :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

manphibian said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I passed it onto Jae, in detail, with my support as I said I would. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i know, sorry. It's just frustrating to watch, and you must admit, this place has never really been one to readily take on outside ideas :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm warming to you. Originally I thought you were a right knob but now... :lol:


----------



## jayc12

jayc12 said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to follow the below instructions for displaying your membership number
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
> 
> 
> 
> ok i now have my TTOC member number in my sig, please can someone flick the switch on my account so that i see the whole forum? thanks in advance
Click to expand...

have i missed somthing out? member number now on but still i cant see the for sale section!

what do i need to do please?


----------



## Heidi020373

Hi guys NOT Heidi its her husband who has actualluy been doing the checking on the forum for invaluble info on these cars.

I used to run a classic Subaru and yes youve guessed it , i bought it from a forum member. Thats the whole reason i joined, to make sure i got a car from a reputable guy and not get stung from some random joker.

I or she joined for this same reason but couldnt see a thing for sale.

We have now bought privatley, but are still in the market for other items etc but still cant see that section.

I agree with what some of you guys say, the 1st thing someone does in wanting a specilised car like the TT is join the forum and plug in to the vast knowledge base that you guys have and poss look at the cars on sale due to them being looked after, its helped me no end, but must say im dissapointed.

I dont know of any other forum that does this.

I would of prefered for our cash to go to one of you guys but unfortunatly its gone elsewhere.

Hope you guys understand.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## T3RBO

When you joined back in April the new rule wasn't in place so little confused why you couldn't see it back then :?

As you have no doubt gathered from this thread that TTOC membership will allow you full access, and always a good first purchase after a new addition 

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## BIGTAM

manphibian said:


> What?!
> 
> New users can't even see the cars for sale? That's ridiculous. :roll:
> 
> You just need to stop them posting ads, not seeing it. How are people supposed to sell their cars?
> The marketplace has now transcended from lame, to completely crippled :roll:
> 
> Think about it [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


x2


----------



## Wallsendmag

How many posts do I need to see the For Sale section ?


----------



## T3RBO

19,000... I'm working on it


----------



## John-H

BIGTAM said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?!
> 
> New users can't even see the cars for sale? That's ridiculous. :roll:
> 
> You just need to stop them posting ads, not seeing it. How are people supposed to sell their cars?
> The marketplace has now transcended from lame, to completely crippled :roll:
> 
> Think about it [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> x2
Click to expand...

You must have missed the bit where we said the main point was to remove PM access - in which case, if you think about it, how are they going to contact the seller? So, therefore what's the point of seeing the for sale section?


----------



## Guest

John-H said:


> BIGTAM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?!
> 
> New users can't even see the cars for sale? That's ridiculous. :roll:
> 
> You just need to stop them posting ads, not seeing it. How are people supposed to sell their cars?
> The marketplace has now transcended from lame, to completely crippled :roll:
> 
> Think about it [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> x2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have missed the bit where we said the main point was to remove PM access - in which case, if you think about it, how are they going to contact an owner? So, therefore what's the point of seeing the for sale section?
Click to expand...

You must have missed the bit on page 10 where i posted the solution to this


----------



## T3RBO

Hate to be pedantic but you must of missed Nem's reply on page 15



Nem said:


> I passed it onto Jae, in detail, with my support as I said I would. :?


----------



## Guest

T3RBO said:


> Hate to be pedantic but you must of missed Nem's reply on page 15
> 
> 
> 
> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I passed it onto Jae, in detail, with my support as I said I would. :?
Click to expand...

no, i replied to it.


----------



## John-H

manphibian said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shambles.
> 
> 
> 
> It's so easy to criticise Luke and knows I've done it... :lol:
> 
> So make some suggestions. You can't poke at a situation and grizzle without offering something alternative. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the point? I might as well bang my head against a wall :roll:
> 
> FWIW i think the only thing you need to limit for noobs is posting FS adds and sending PMs.
> 
> The FS section should allow replies like it used to, then instead of all the cloak and dagger transactions, it's all there for everybody to see, and the seller can immediately post feedback on how it's gone, for all to see. And people can be warned about dodgy people.
> 
> It's plainly obvious that this is the best way, but the pig-headed decision makers will never admit it.
Click to expand...

You have a way with words. Have you ever considered a career in the diplomatic service?

The decision was before my time but I seem to remember the reason why the ability to reply to a for sale post was removed was following complaints that the comments degenerated into off topic discussions and personal remarks about the sellers taste all of which was of no help to anyone and spoiled the sellers post by forcing anyone trying to read it to wade through page after page of dribble to find out if the car was sold - and don't think the answer was on the last page as there was no telling how long it would go on for! To keep the threads clean required too much moderation effort and it was eventually decided enough was enough.

So, that's why it is as it is - again following complaints and requests of our members. Looks like we can't win :?


----------



## Guest

John-H said:


> You have a way with words. Have you ever considered a career in the diplomatic service?
> 
> The decision was before my time but I seem to remember the reason why the ability to reply to a for sale post was removed was following complaints that the comments degenerated into off topic discussions and personal remarks about the sellers taste all of which was of no help to anyone and spoiled the sellers post by forcing anyone trying to read it to wade through page after page of dribble to find out if the car was sold - and don't think the answer was on the last page as there was no telling how long it would go on for! To keep the threads clean required too much moderation effort and it was eventually decided enough was enough.
> 
> So, that's why it is as it is - again following complaints and requests of our members. Looks like we can't win :?


 :lol:

I think the lack of replies in the FS section has created the problem....

After all, the forum FS section survived for many years without major problems with scammers before the change was made 

Don't think a few irrelevant posts on a sale thread are anywhere near as much of a problem as the system that has been enforced now. :?


----------



## T3RBO

Surely even if the reply option came back, newbies still could not really proceed with a sale due to the 'no PM' rule (unless buyer & seller want to openly advertise phone numbers, e mail addresses and paypal details.


----------



## Nem

I did nudge Jae about this again on Friday, he said he'd have a look over the details I'd sent him over the weekend. See what he comes back with tomorrow or Tuesday.

Nick


----------



## Guest

T3RBO said:


> Surely even if the reply option came back, newbies still could not really proceed with a sale due to the 'no PM' rule (unless buyer & seller want to openly advertise phone numbers, e mail addresses and paypal details.


The seller can review who has replied and can PM the relevant details to whoever they see fit


----------



## Jonny5uk

Hi Guys,

Wasn't quite sure where to post this, but I'm a registed member for a number of years (returned recently for research!) and was interested in checking out the for sale section as looking for a MK2. I can see this section when I'm not logged in, but not when I am!

Is this a problem with my account?

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Jon


----------



## T3RBO

Even though you have been a member for 6 years, your 10 post count puts you in the newbie category as explained at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Jonny5uk

6 Years! Wow I think I need to try and up my post ratio from 2 a year roughly 

Thanks

Jon


----------



## Jonny5uk

This one isn't for the sake of raising my post count but from reading the beginning of the thread (clearing I'm not alone in making the comment) I must add that it does seem rather ridiculous to stop new or low posting members from viewing the market place.

Why not make it so they can't post? Surely there is no harm in viewing?

I've returned to the forum (yes after 6 years) because I'm interested in buying a used MK2 and assumed this would be a good place to look. I'm sure the sellers (if there are any!?) would be keen for members like me who have money to spend being able to view their vehicles.

I haven't yet managed to get my way through 17 pages of comments but I'm pretty sure from reading the first 2 that I'm not alone in this opinion.

Surely there is a better solution? Otherwise, it looks like I'm better off heading back to autotrader and ebay.

It seems to me that this is a un-necessary barrier being put inbetween genuine buyers and sellers.

Jon


----------



## T3RBO

Has been mentioned but yes rather a lot to wade through...

The for sale section was changed to 'no reply' status a year or so ago after many problems, and as newbies have no send PM option either you wouldn't be able to contact a seller even if you could see the advert.


----------



## Jonny5uk

OK that was a mission but I've now read through the 17 pages!

Clearly there are arguments for both sides and obviously I appreciate if there has been some bad experiences for members trying to sell items but I stick my my comments earlier, I'm on about 12 posts and it looks like I have a fair way to go just to view some cars!

How many potential buyers visit the forum and register to try and see the ads and then find they can't and simply leave? I can't imagine that would be good for community growth.

Eitherway I appreciate being able to read useful information and that was very informative and useful when I bought my current car around 6 years ago. That said, I'm not about to spent £10.00 to view some ads (if there are any) which probably means I'm going to have to either give up or be a little more vocal.

As I said before, seems pretty silly and 17 pages suggest I'm not alone in thinking that.


----------



## A3DFU

Jonny5uk said:


> I'm going to have to either give up or be a little more vocal.


Just carry on talking Jonny :wink: 
[of course there are also other most interesting threads]


----------



## C.J

manphibian said:


> What?!
> 
> New users can't even see the cars for sale? That's ridiculous. :roll:
> 
> You just need to stop them posting ads, not seeing it. How are people supposed to sell their cars?
> The marketplace has now transcended from lame, to completely crippled :roll:
> 
> Think about it [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


I echo this.

My car is for sale, and I've just pointed a 'newbie' to my topic in his intro page.

Someone looking to buy a TT, will join this site, and want to look for a member's car (I've done the same with other forums). In order for them to view it, they'll now need to possibly spam topics to bump their post count up.

I can understand preventing 'newbs' from posting for sale topics, but viewing them? :roll:


----------



## Nem

Right, so if this newbie could "see" your post, what good would it be?

They can not send pm's.
They can not reply to the post.
You've not included a phone number in the advert.
Your email address is private as per forum setting.

How do they then contact you to discuss it?


----------



## C.J

Nem said:


> Right, so if this newbie could "see" your post, what good would it be?
> 
> They can not send pm's.
> They can not reply to the post.
> You've not included a phone number in the advert.
> Your email address is private as per forum setting.
> 
> How do they then contact you to discuss it?


The user sees my thread and likes the car (as it meets their budget/requirements).

They now make the effort to post new topics/posts with the knowledge there are cars available that they actually want (instead of posting 15+ times, to view the area which may or may not have what they're after).


----------



## John-H

The newbie, by definition, has no track record. What if the newbie is a confidence trixter and was hooking people with PMs?

So to allow this one newbie to contact you about your car and you to take the risk we should also let all newbie's have PM access and expose everybody to the risk of fraud?

That was the whole point of denying newbies PM access!


----------



## C.J

John-H said:


> The newbie, by definition, has no track record. What if the newbie is a confidence trixter and was hooking people with PMs?
> 
> So to allow this one newbie to contact you about your car and you to take the risk we should also let all newbie's have PM access and expose everybody to the risk of fraud?
> 
> That was the whole point of denying newbies PM access!


At what point did I say PMs should be enabled?

I'm simply saying, allowing them to view the topics will encourage them to actively post, knowing there are cars/parts for sale which they are interested in.

Personally, if I was buying a TT again, I'd be on here first.

If I had no idea what cars were forsale, but was told to post 15+ times to view it, I wouldn't bother.

If I could see what cars were available (but not able to contact the sellers, which is fine), and was told to post 15+ times to use PMs, or post my own forsale thread, I'd start posting in the Off topic/general chats.


----------



## John-H

True _you_ didn't but others have said this and it seemed you were supporting this - apologies if we've misunderstood.

So to be clear, you are suggesting that newbies should be able to _see_ the market place but _still_ not be able to contact the seller and should instead then be encouraged to engage in the forum in order to be able to do so. Ok.

In relation to this we are considering re-enabling replies to for sale posts, which would have to be moderated to avoid for sale posts getting spoilt by off topic comments (this would be more work to police). If newbies were given access to view, there is then the question of if they are allowed to post there - I don't think we can discriminate that ability within the forum group structure. If they can post then we would be opening the door to scams again.

Also what if a seller includes their phone number or email address (which they shouldn't) but which the newbie can see. Same problem.

It's not easy trying to strike the right balance and there is no certainty - just probability which is what we are trying to influence.


----------



## C.J

I totally agree, getting the balance right is difficult. I 100% back the disabled PMs.

Another option, would be to allow them to view the marketplace forum, but not able to view the actual topics within it.

This way (provided the sellers detail the car well enough in the title), the new users can view the list of items/cars for sale, but still preventing them from being able to read the description (containing phone numbers/email addresses/locations) or PMing the seller.


----------



## marre

Nem said:


> Right, so if this newbie could "see" your post, what good would it be?
> 
> They can not send pm's.
> They can not reply to the post.
> You've not included a phone number in the advert.
> Your email address is private as per forum setting.
> 
> How do they then contact you to discuss it?


Yep, this is the mantra you guys are repeating. Can someone explain what´s the real damage if we newbies see the market place? And please, keep it simple because I´m unwanted (?) foreign.


----------



## T3RBO

Think the main two were..

People were seeing Wanted adverts and sending a PM saying they had the part, money was sent and goods never arrived (also happening on the open forum hence PM's being switched off for newbies)

People were joining the forum just to sell something... again the above can happen.

Hope that helps.


----------



## marre

Personally, not convinced. Are you sure not shooting flies with a cannon?


----------



## Wallsendmag

You want to see the threads, if only the search function was working .


----------



## sharif

This really is a shame as I am currently in search for a kingfisher blue 225, I have only found one for sale with reasonable mileage and was hoping to find a decent one for sale on this website.

Guess I'll have to post more to view the classifieds!


----------



## Gazzer

sharif said:


> This really is a shame as I am currently in search for a kingfisher blue 225, I have only found one for sale with reasonable mileage and was hoping to find a decent one for sale on this website.
> 
> Guess I'll have to post more to view the classifieds!


and as a bonus...........by posting more you get to know more people and once you get your tt will have a kind of relationship on here to get help. you win all round.......keep posting


----------



## Dotti

Sorry if this has already been covered, but I seem to not be able to log on here via my iphone. Is there any reason as to why I can't do it? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gazzer

Dotti said:


> Sorry if this has already been covered, but I seem to not be able to log on here via my iphone. Is there any reason as to why I can't do it? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


i phone is crap hun........needs a site visit from gazz to put it right personally 8)


----------



## Dotti

gazzer1964 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has already been covered, but I seem to not be able to log on here via my iphone. Is there any reason as to why I can't do it? [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> i phone is crap hun........needs a site visit from gazz to put it right personally 8)
Click to expand...

What do you mean? I love my iphone! It's fantasic for everything else, but this is the only forum I can't log on to with it for some reason! :roll:


----------



## Ikon66

Dotti said:


> Sorry if this has already been covered, but I seem to not be able to log on here via my iphone. Is there any reason as to why I can't do it? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


try settings
safari
clear cookies
clear cache
restart safari

make sure you are using www.********.co.uk


----------



## C.J

Dotti said:


> What do you mean? I love my iphone! It's fantasic for everything else, but this is the only forum I can't log on to with it for some reason! :roll:


Use Tapatalk. I've never had a problem with that.


----------



## Dotti

Thankyou guys, I'll give it ago


----------



## Gazzer

Dotti said:


> Thankyou guys, I'll give it ago


and????? did it work?


----------



## Dotti

gazzer1964 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou guys, I'll give it ago
> 
> 
> 
> and????? did it work?
Click to expand...

Well I clicked on a link I think Rusty put up and it is now officially working on both my lappy and iphone


----------



## Nem

I din't think it will work for long, as you seem to still be using the .com address for the forum...


----------



## Guest

Nem said:


> I din't think it will work for long, as you seem to still be using the .com address for the forum...


 :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

I like your new avatar and sig strip, Nick. Very flash [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Jonny5uk

OK so I've now got 30 posts and I still can't access the for sale section? Seriously...how many more do I need?

I'm still looking to buy a car and its still very frustrating to not be able to view this section! :x


----------



## Jonny5uk

I think I'm close, but how close ggrrrrr


----------



## Jonny5uk

ScoopTT said:


> Hallelujah...I can see....I have marketplace and cars....
> The Magic number is....Oh sorry newbees...I had to suffer the ridiculous rules, so can you..but hang in there it isnt alot.


ScoopTT has less posts than me but he is able to see the for sale section?


----------



## Ikon66

Yeah you'll have enough now I'll pm admin to give you permission


----------



## Jonny5uk

Ah I thought it might have been automatic, didn't realise I needed to be approved!

Thank you for your help


----------



## Ikon66

Jonny5uk said:


> Ah I thought it might have been automatic, didn't realise I needed to be approved!
> 
> Thank you for your help


in an ideal world it should be :roll: good luck with your search


----------



## Gazzer

Ikon66 said:


> Yeah you'll have enough now I'll pm admin to give you permission


errr ikon you are admin lol


----------



## Wallsendmag

Gazzer said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you'll have enough now I'll pm admin to give you permission
> 
> 
> 
> errr ikon you are admin lol
Click to expand...

Oh no he isn't (well it is nearly Christmas)


----------



## A3DFU

Gazzer said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you'll have enough now I'll pm admin to give you permission
> 
> 
> 
> errr ikon you are admin lol
Click to expand...

You confusing moderators and admin?


----------



## Wallsendmag

How can members with less than the required number of posts sell thgings isn't that even riskier ?


----------



## mrblonde

does it work on how many posts you have or how long you have been a member?

i joined in feb but only bought my car a few months ago now and would like to have full access as other members have.

any responses would be greatly received

Mark


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Mark, Access requires a number of posts, which are undisclosed or be a member of TTOC.. 
Only £15 to join as a Web member..
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?mai ... cts_id=281
Hoggy.


----------



## mrblonde

i have tried to join TTOC but when it goes through to Paypal it says my account is in dispute due to not using it for about a year.

i validated it and they said it could be done in 48 hours so i will have to try again.

i can see where all this is coming from but i had a few people message me today and i couldnt reply.

cheers,

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag

mrblonde said:


> i have tried to join TTOC but when it goes through to Paypal it says my account is in dispute due to not using it for about a year.
> 
> i validated it and they said it could be done in 48 hours so i will have to try again.
> 
> i can see where all this is coming from but i had a few people message me today and i couldnt reply.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Mark


You can send us a bank transfer if you want and avoid paypal, details are on our site just select direct bank transfer as payment.


----------



## mrblonde

how does that work?

is it as instant as paypal?

many thanks

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag

mrblonde said:


> how does that work?
> 
> is it as instant as paypal?
> 
> many thanks
> 
> Mark


Depends who you bank with but generally yes, we'll process the order as soon as we can see the money in the bank.


----------



## mrblonde

thanks for information.

i have also emailed asking same questions

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag

I've just answered you email as well :wink:


----------



## IC_HOTT

Hi whats the difference between logging into the forum on the start tab and on the forum tab to reply to posts?

Can I arrange a single login?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Ian, No difference as long as you use.. *********.co.uk*.. once logged in you should stay logged in if you tick the stay logged in box, & save link to your favourites/bookmarks.
Hoggy.


----------



## IC_HOTT

Hoggy said:


> Hi Ian, No difference as long as you use.. *********.co.uk*.. once logged in you should stay logged in if you tick the stay logged in box, & save link to your favourites/bookmarks.
> Hoggy.


Thats the problem Hoggy, If I initiakky log in on the site START tab (above left) and then later go to the FORUM tab, I cannot reply to posts unless I log in the the FORUM tab :-(


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Ian, Once you have logged in to the *Forum*, save that address to your favourites/bookmarks & use that link to connect to TTF every time. I don't have to login/use password to access forum every time I visit.
If you use a cleaner programme to remove cookies etc, then yes, you may have to login each time as cookies are removed.
Hoggy.


----------



## davemajic

Can someone help, for some reason this afternoon i lost the ability/permission to send pms even though i signed up to TTOC back when the rules were changed so i wouldnt be restricted!


----------



## Nem

Note for anyone in the above situation:

I'm aware of this problem and it will be sorted in the next day.

Jae has done a couple of updates to the system and has resynchronised the groups, but as the TTOC group membership is a manual process it doesn't take the TTOC group into account. So I've got to go back through the people in the TTOC group with a low post count and put you back in the correct group.

So please just bear with us on it for now.

Thanks.


----------



## Jae

And its the last time!!!!


----------



## Nem

Jae said:


> And its the last time!!!!


 [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

Nem said:


> Jae said:
> 
> 
> 
> And its the last time!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=dude.gif]
Click to expand...

I bet that makes some people happy ,,,,, :wink:


----------



## Mule

Logon doesnt work in IE8/9 but works in FF on the same PC...


----------



## Jae

Clear all cookies for the forum, restart browser, et voila.


----------



## barton TT

Can't log in on ******** but can on ttforum tried clearing cookies makes no difference. :?


----------



## newt

same with me does not work, cleared all board cookies, and I cannot login with ie7,ie8 or safari. every thing was ok until about 1500hrs and during a reply to one of me posts it logout. I am only in at the moment via a reply that lets me in using IE7.


----------



## newt

I now have the same as barton tt. connot login ******** but can on ttforum, the oposite to what should happen.


----------



## YoungOldUn

I also cannot login to www.********.co.uk with IE or Safari, but I can using www.********.com


----------



## Mule

Doesnt work mate  Tried it 4 times....



Jae said:


> Clear all cookies for the forum, restart browser, et voila.


----------



## Mule

Exact same machine and browser changing the .co.uk address to .com worked like a charm...



Mule said:


> Doesnt work mate  Tried it 4 times....
> 
> 
> 
> Jae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clear all cookies for the forum, restart browser, et voila.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Did have problems earlier on .co.uk, but .com worked, deleted all cookies from forum & PC & now .co.uk logging in no probs.... Using .com will give problems when using links on forum
Hoggy.


----------



## barton TT

iPad and iPhone works clearing cookies but IE still can't log on using tt- forum.co.uk


----------



## newt

barton TT said:


> iPad and iPhone works clearing cookies but IE still can't log on using tt- forum.co.uk


barton, on IE under tools, internet options,delete, check you have not got preserve website favorites checked. I had because I had the forum as a favorite and the cookie was not being deleted. Mine is now ok, really annoying when this happens.


----------



## rustyintegrale

All those using Safari and a Mac, go Menu bar, Safari, Reset Safari and select all the options. Then Quit Safari, restart Safari and go to ********.co.uk and login.

It works!


----------



## barton TT

newt said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> iPad and iPhone works clearing cookies but IE still can't log on using tt- forum.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> barton, on IE under tools, internet options,delete, check you have not got preserve website favorites checked. I had because I had the forum as a favorite and the cookie was not being deleted. Mine is now ok, really annoying when this happens.
Click to expand...

Sorted thanks.


----------



## davelincs

I had to log on via, . com, could not log on . co.uk


----------



## R5T

It's still impossible to log-in with Google chrome, what ever way you try.
I'm in with Safari but i don't usually use this as a default browser.


----------



## j8keith

Mega problems to get on  , used the suggestion ".com " straight in.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, I use Chrome & no probs on .co.uk since deleting forum & PC cookies.. To delete Chrome cookies, click Spanner, options, under the hood, & "clear browsing data"..
Using .com will give probs when using forum links & will probably log you out again..
Hoggy.


----------



## R5T

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I use Chrome & no probs on .co.uk since deleting forum & PC cookies.. To delete Chrome cookies, click Spanner, options, under the hood, & "clear browsing data"..
> Using .com will give probs when using forum links & will probably log you out again..
> Hoggy.


I don't use Google Chrome on a PC, i use GC on a Mac, big difference. :wink: 
Not getting in with GC what ever i do or try, not on .com or .co.uk. :x 
It is also jumping to .com on it's own and log me out again on Safari.


----------



## Mule

Still no luck on co.uk even after rebooting the browser, erasing all temp files and clearing cookies from the forum....

.com goes straight on.


----------



## R5T

Mule said:


> Still no luck on co.uk even after rebooting the browser, erasing all temp files and clearing cookies from the forum....
> 
> .com goes straight on.


By me it's just the other way around.
Only getting in with Safari on .co.uk


----------



## R5T

Update:

I can get in with Firefox 7.0.1 on .com and .co.uk without problems.


----------



## marcelloTTc

With Firefox I have not problems in co.uk after I had cleared cookies...butt I don't know do it with Google Chrome...


----------



## scotty73

hi had problems since 4 pm have just logged on to .com website with no bother using a mac with safari


----------



## R5T

I did not need to clear cookies with firefox because i hartly use it.


----------



## Hoggy

marcelloTTc said:


> With Firefox I have not problems in co.uk after I had cleared cookies...butt I don't know do it with Google Chrome...


Hi, To delete Chrome cookies, click Spanner, options, under the hood, & "clear browsing data"..
Hoggy.


----------



## newt

Any one have a clue why this is happening, very frustrating and time wasting, it's not the first time.


----------



## Hoggy

newt said:


> Any one have a clue why this is happening, very frustrating and time wasting, it's not the first time.


Hi, the computer says no. :lol: :wink:... 
Clear the cookies & its only frustrating & time wasting for 5 minutes.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mule

But the solution doesnt work.....


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Have you deleted the cookies from Forum as well. I had the same probs at 4 pm ish, but clearing forum & browser cookies cures the prob.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nem

*Please, please, please, please...*

Stop using the .com address. It will simply prolong the problem.

Delete your cookies, NOT from the "Delete all board cookies" link on the forum, but through your browser tools / options and then log in again on the http://www.********.co.uk/forum link.

I've just done it and it's sorted it out straight away.


----------



## R5T

It does not work with Google chrome on a Mac.
I'm deleting cookies every wich way for past few hours now and still don't get in with Google chrome.


----------



## A3DFU

Didn't work for me to day (using Chrome) but cleared all cookies, cache, history and all was/is fine (that's back at 16:00pm)


----------



## A3DFU

Didn't work for me to day (using Chrome) but cleared all cookies, cache, history and all was/is fine (that's back at 16:00pm)


----------



## joropug

Just to provide feedback - I couldn't log on last night on my iPhone Safari and today having trouble with firefox on my laptop (windows) but not internet explorer


----------



## pablos

Not working for me on *.co.uk* (both PC & iPhone), only on *.com*


----------



## pablos

Now I've logged in on the *.com* site, it allows me in on the *.co.uk* site :?


----------



## marcelloTTc

Hoggy said:


> marcelloTTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Firefox I have not problems in co.uk after I had cleared cookies...butt I don't know do it with Google Chrome...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, To delete Chrome cookies, click Spanner, options, under the hood, & "clear browsing data"..
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Thanks mate,I did it. :wink: 
Now it works in GC also..


----------



## DavidM

Nem said:


> *Please, please, please, please...*
> 
> Stop using the .com address. It will simply prolong the problem.
> 
> Delete your cookies, NOT from the "Delete all board cookies" link on the forum, but through your browser tools / options and then log in again on the http://www.********.co.uk/forum link.
> 
> I've just done it and it's sorted it out straight away.


I'm using Safari on my MacBook Pro, have deleted all the cookies and can log in again. However, if I leave the site leaving open the TTOC tab for a period of time, I get logged out and am unable to log in until I clear all the cookies again.
I have been using the search function a lot and end up with cookies from .co.uk and .com

What can I do to get the site to work as it always did until recently?


----------



## CastorAcer

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I use Chrome & no probs on .co.uk since deleting forum & PC cookies.. To delete Chrome cookies, click Spanner, options, under the hood, & "clear browsing data"..
> Using .com will give probs when using forum links & will probably log you out again..
> Hoggy.


One of the problems with this solution (and with Chrome...) is that it's a scorched earth policy. You vape everything for all sites. It's a lot easier to do with other browsers which let you select what to delete. But I do really prefer Chrome otherwise...

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Jae

Use this link to kill your cookies!

http://www.********.co.uk/scriptlibrary/deletecook.asp

It will take you to the home page when done.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## Brendanb86

DavidM said:


> I'm using Safari on my MacBook Pro, have deleted all the cookies and can log in again. However, if I leave the site leaving open the TTOC tab for a period of time, I get logged out and am unable to log in until I clear all the cookies again.
> I have been using the search function a lot and end up with cookies from .co.uk and .com
> 
> What can I do to get the site to work as it always did until recently?


I'm on the same setup and it won't let me log in at all! Firefox is fine, but Safari is being a bugger!


----------



## elansprint72

Well I tried the link a couple of times and still am not being allowed to post via Firefox. If I delete all cookies that will affect many other sites including a number of online bank accounts.
Suggest that the management do a reality check on the software changes. 
Progress,eh!


----------



## T3RBO

Mine is working on Firefox perfectly fine

To delete cookies (just for the forum, not everything) follow the below

At the top of your browser go to

Tools>Options>Privacy>Show Cookies - then just delete all the ttforum ones

Log back into the forum and job done :wink:


----------



## elansprint72

At last! Someone who knows what he is talking about.

As Alexander Pope (1688 - 1744) said; "... a little knowledge is a dangerous thing..."

Gawd knows what he would have made of this Inter-web and its many "experts".

Thanks. [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## Brendanb86

T3RBO said:


> Mine is working on Firefox perfectly fine
> 
> To delete cookies (just for the forum, not everything) follow the below
> 
> At the top of your browser go to
> 
> Tools>Options>Privacy>Show Cookies - then just delete all the ttforum ones
> 
> Log back into the forum and job done :wink:


Worked a treat. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Brendanb86

Brendanb86 said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is working on Firefox perfectly fine
> 
> To delete cookies (just for the forum, not everything) follow the below
> 
> At the top of your browser go to
> 
> Tools>Options>Privacy>Show Cookies - then just delete all the ttforum ones
> 
> Log back into the forum and job done :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Worked a treat. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

Maybe not. Appears it is fine for the duration of my stay, but once I close the window and re-open it at a later time, it won't let me login. I have to do the above process again to get logged in...


----------



## Nem

Removing just the forum cookies doesn't seem to work, certainly didn't for me.

You needs to remove all of your cookies and then log in again on the http://www.********.co.uk/forum link.

Do not use the .com address at all, and do not use the "delete all board cookies" link from the bottom of the forum as this does nothing either.


----------



## Gazzer

why do updates at all if it messes up the forum!!!! if it isnt broken don't break it........ooops too late


----------



## Wallsendmag

Gazzer said:


> why do updates at all if it messes up the forum!!!! if it isnt broken don't break it........ooops too late


It was very broken though and was causing Nick and John a lot of problems.


----------



## caerdudd

Hello,

Can't log into the site at all, on iPhone OS 5, even with deleting cookies, all local storage etc.

Having terrible trouble logging in on my mac (safari) only just got it to work after 5 attempts of clearing the cookies!


----------



## A3DFU

Please follow the instruction repeated a few times in this thread:

delete your cookies, delete your cache, delete your history, turn your computer off then on again and log into ********.co.uk. All will be fine


----------



## Wallsendmag

Please don't email the TTOC if you are having problems all the information is on this thread


----------



## andys.worcs

hi nem, only joined the forum a week or so back, i have become a ttoc premier member yesterday, mem No.02135, i need to reply to a pm from yellow TT about some wheel centres i am looking for, when will my restrictions be lifted? i understand why you have put these on but i am a full new member looking for some advice and some bits for my car.


----------



## T3RBO

Here is a fix for the TTOC number image in your signature

Click 'select all' and then copy and paste it into your signature



Code:


[img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=02135&user=andys.worcs[/img]

And you will get


----------



## elansprint72

Just received an e-mail to say that I have a PM on this site. Followed the link but was informed that, because I'm pretty new around here, I'm not allowed to "use this feature".

Have the "authorities" around here been watching too many episodes of [spooks] ?

Get a grip boys; it is only a car forum.


----------



## Mule

Changed my favorites to .com permanently....co.uk doesnt work for me no matter how many times I delete the cookies, browser history, deleting my temp files and bla bla bla.....


----------



## andys.worcs

still cannot get my membership number added to my profile, i have copied and pasted the link sent and still no joy?????


----------



## andys.worcs

at last! how did that happen???


----------



## A3DFU

Perhaps some kind soul did it for you?


----------



## DAVECOV

Hi can someone please help

RICHJWALL

As he is having big problems login on..... If possible can you please email him a reactivation code???

Thanks


----------



## JudeH

I am having same trouble - can't log in to co.uk at all - I've deleted caches, cookies and anything else I could find to clear or delete. It just doesn't work.

Can somebody help - I don't want to have to re-register because I'll probably lose my username etc


----------



## Wallsendmag

JudeH said:


> I am having same trouble - can't log in to co.uk at all - I've deleted caches, cookies and anything else I could find to clear or delete. It just doesn't work.
> 
> Can somebody help - I don't want to have to re-register because I'll probably lose my username etc


Have you still got the box ticked that says keep cookies for favourites ?


----------



## Mule

Have the same issues....Just doesnt work. I use .com instead and it works fine....



JudeH said:


> I am having same trouble - can't log in to co.uk at all - I've deleted caches, cookies and anything else I could find to clear or delete. It just doesn't work.
> 
> Can somebody help - I don't want to have to re-register because I'll probably lose my username etc


----------



## newt

It's started again, had to log in again tonight, what is going on, very frustrating.


----------



## John-H

Mule said:


> Have the same issues....Just doesnt work. I use .com instead and it works fine....
> 
> 
> 
> JudeH said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having same trouble - can't log in to co.uk at all - I've deleted caches, cookies and anything else I could find to clear or delete. It just doesn't work.
> 
> Can somebody help - I don't want to have to re-register because I'll probably lose my username etc
Click to expand...

I believe it only works with .com because the .co.uk cookies have not been deleted properly - but using .com causes others to think they become logged out because the reply notification link you generate, which they click, is a .com one and they are not logged onto .com ...



newt said:


> It's started again, had to log in again tonight, what is going on, very frustrating.


... See what I mean? :?

You were correctly logged into .co.uk newt but Mule's post has generated a .com notification and made you think you were logged out when in fact you were perfectly correctly logged in to .co.uk. If this happens again please first edit the URL in the address bar to include "www.********.co.uk" and hit return - you will find you are logged in correctly.

Please everybody, follow the instructions in this thread to delete cookies carefully and log onto .co.uk ...

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=214188

... being particularly careful to uncheck the preserve favourites box and only having one browser open when deleting cookies.

If anyone can't log on at all please email me (editor @ ttoc . co . uk) as I suspect you may have clicked forgotten password and locked yourself out. I can reset your password manually and give you a temporary one to get you back in.


----------



## kasandrich

Can I just say I had login problems at the same time, and it is very difficult to find a contact email adddress when you cannot login, a contact us button with an email address available to those who are not logged in would be useful, it was very frustrating and I dd start to think that maybe I had been banned for some reason, although I could not see why.


----------



## Wallsendmag

kasandrich said:


> Can I just say I had login problems at the same time, and it is very difficult to find a contact email adddress when you cannot login, a contact us button with an email address available to those who are not logged in would be useful, it was very frustrating and I dd start to think that maybe I had been banned for some reason, although I could not see why.


it would also help the poor TTOC committee being inundated with email requests for help.

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallsendmag

Oops
Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU

wallsendmag said:


> kasandrich said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just say I had login problems at the same time, and it is very difficult to find a contact email adddress when you cannot login, a contact us button with an email address available to those who are not logged in would be useful, it was very frustrating and I dd start to think that maybe I had been banned for some reason, although I could not see why.
> 
> 
> 
> it would also help the poor TTOC committee being inundated with email requests for help.
Click to expand...

We could perhaps suggest it to Jae :roll:


----------



## MoreGooderTT

OK, I have to chime in here. I realize that I pay nothing to utilize these valuable forums. I'm very grateful. But, that being said, out of the many free forums I belong to on the web, this is the ONLY forum that won't let me log in, and forces me to delete my cookies. I've had to do it three times already. Some of my user account names are very complex, and it might take me two or three times to type them in correctly. Every time I have to delete my cookies, I get to re-enter them all over again. Having to delete cookies isn't merely a minor inconvenience for visiting just these forums. Everyone in this online community would be appreciative if someone could solve this problem.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi moregoodertt, Very inconvenient, but problem must be your end. Hasn't been a prob for me on Chrome, or many of us lately, have you followed the instructions on this link. 
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=214188
Hoggy.


----------



## Brendanb86

MoreGooderTT said:


> Some of my user account names are very complex


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

I had the same thing early last week real pain hope it can all be sorted soon

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU

wallsendmag said:


> hope it can all be sorted soon


+1 :wink:


----------



## wellhouse

how do you go about paying subscription? thanks


----------



## John-H

To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. This is free. Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you immediate access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop


----------



## wellhouse

John-H said:


> To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. This is free. Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you immediate access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop


thanks for the help.


----------



## Audiphil

Having issue logging on via Tapatalk since yesterday, need help please locked in unable to login in loop and comes up with system message non static method?


----------



## John-H

Hi Phil.

I'm not sure about Tap Talk but try deleting cookies


----------



## Audiphil

Tapatalk now working great, thanks guys


----------



## peter-ss

Audiphil said:


> Having issue logging on via Tapatalk since yesterday, need help please locked in unable to login in loop and comes up with system message non static method?


I had the same problem but assumed that it was caused by poor network coverage - So it wasn't just me!


----------



## Audiphil

Tapatalk working great now many thanks to who fixed it

Phil


----------



## redzed

Having owned TTs since the very first 1000 orders were placed in 1997, I have been away from the forum for a while (went to the dark side.... BMW) and now can't remember my previous password for my original account.

I have had to register a new account and username as I have also changed my ISP and don't have my original email address either.

I now want to buy another TT from a genuine seller, preferably from this forum.

My question is :-
Due to the Marketplace restrictions and new members unable to view the sales/wants, HOW CAN I REINSTATE MY OLD ACCOUNT [smiley=bigcry.gif] as this is driving me mad having been a forum member for so many years.


----------



## Wallsendmag

what was your email?

just enter it and hit forgot my password


----------



## John-H

If your ISP change has changed your email let me know your old user name. PM sent


----------



## redzed

Hi John-H

Thanks for resetting my original account.

However, when I try to login, it comes up with "username inactive, please contact an administrator"


----------

